# Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008



## Taker_der_Faker (20. Januar 2008)

Da die Temperaturen ja wieder  ein bisschen höher sind hoffe ich auf die ersten Fangmeldungen aus dem Jahr 2008!:vik:
Ich kann diesen Thread leider nicht mit einem fang beginnen, da der erste Nachtansitz im jahr nur einen Barsch  brachte.
Aber ich wollte mal die "Ehre" haben den Aalfängerthread zu eröffnen. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel


----------



## H.Christians (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Mein Bruder war gestern abend mit seinem Kollegen zum Aalansitz an einem kleinen Kanal unterwegs. Geangelt wurde von 17-22 Uhr, insgesamt konnten 4 Aale gefangen werden. Köder war ein halber Tauwurm. Die Wassertemperatur lag bei ca. 6-7 Grad.

3 Aale hatten eine Größe von ca. 50 cm, einer hatte Schnürsenkelformat.

Unglaublich aber wahr, daß man im Januar Aale fangen kann.

Bekomme heute noch Bilder von den Aalen, werde diese dann noch reinsetzten.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Das hätte ich ja net gedacht, dass eine Fangmeldung so früh kommt


----------



## Holger (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Mein Bruder war gestern abend mit seinem Kollegen zum Aalansitz an einem kleinen Kanal unterwegs. Geangelt wurde von 17-22 Uhr, insgesamt konnten 4 Aale gefangen werden. Köder war ein halber Tauwurm. Die Wassertemperatur lag bei ca. 6-7 Grad.
> 
> 3 Aale hatten eine Größe von ca. 50 cm, einer hatte Schnürsenkelformat.
> 
> ...


 

Ich ka.... ab !!! :q

Die Welt is irre.....Holger, grüß deinen Bruder mal unbekannterweise von mir und sag ihm, er hat mit Sicherheit einen neuen ostfriesischen Aalrekord aufgestellt, was den Zeitpunkt der Fänge betrifft.....

Mutter Natur spielt echt verrückt.....|bigeyes


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Habe letztens 2 Aale an der Wasseroberfläche gesehen.
Früh Morgens beim ableuchten des Ufers.
Und das ist kein Witz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und das im Januar


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ein Bekannter von mir hat heute 2 Stück "erlegt", ein richtig dickes Ding von über 2 Pfund war dabei...|bigeyes
Die SMS kam gerade rein...
Aber bei fast 15 Grad wundert mich nichts mehr, bei mir blühen schon die ersten Krokusse...#d


----------



## Fehlbiss (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ach du ******* und ich dachte das geht FRÜHESTENS im märz erst los |kopfkrat


----------



## H.Christians (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@Holger   Ich richte ihm die Grüße morgen persönlich aus.

Ich war auch platt,als ich das mit den Aalen erfahren hab.

Er war heute auch wieder los. Ich sag nix, die Bilder von gestern und heute gibts morgen.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich sag nur: Das Wetter spielt verrückt und die Aale wohl auch.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ohne witz,ich hab im dezember bei gfrorenem ufer 2 aale gefangen.einer 55cm und ein schöner von 68cm.tja so isses ob mans glauben will oder net |bigeyes


----------



## serge7 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin Holger C.,

Petri auch von mir an Deinen Bruder. Sensationell! Da bin ich am überlegen ob ich hier bei mir nicht auch einen Versuch starte...

Was für Rahmenbedingungen waren am Gewässer, an dem Dein Bruder gefischt hat? 

Kanal? Tiefe? Vor oder hinter einem Stau? Irgendwas besonderes?

Danke.

Gruß Sergio


----------



## WallerKalle04 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir! Werd nach den berichten nächste woche auch mal nen ansitz starten! 2ruten auf tauis und eine auf köfi!#6


----------



## H.Christians (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@SergeWar ein relativ normaler Kanal, der zu einem unserer Binnenmeere führt. Mehr darf ich nicht sagen^^

Tiefe ca 1- 1,5mtr.

Am ersten Tag war Strömung, wenig Bisse, beim zweiten Ansitz stand das Wasser, es hat dann wesentlich besser gebissen.

Gestern hatte er drei Stück, einer von 57cm dabei.

Ich warte noch auf die Bilder, aber irgendwie bekommt er das nicht hin, mir die zuzusenden. #q#q#c#c#c

Na ja, spätestens nächste Woche werde ich es dann auch mal probieren.


----------



## serge7 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



H.Christians schrieb:


> @SergeWar ein relativ normaler Kanal, der zu einem unserer Binnenmeere führt. Mehr darf ich nicht sagen^^
> 
> Tiefe ca 1- 1,5mtr.
> 
> Am ersten Tag war Strömung, wenig Bisse, beim zweiten Ansitz stand das Wasser, es hat dann wesentlich besser gebissen.


 
Ok, danke Dir. Mehr sollst Du auch nicht sagen. Ich wollte nur kurz die Rahmenbedingungen ungefähr abstecken. 1 bis 1,5 m ist dann ja doch ziemlich tief für unsere Verhältnisse (zumindest wenn ich bedenke wo ich sonst immer so im März loslege). Ist mir fast ein Rätsel wie es dort schon laufen kann, da muß noch irgend eine Besonderheit sein.|kopfkrat Ich glaub Dir das aber natürlich. Wie waren die Bisse? Sind die Schleicher richtig schön abgezogen?


----------



## H.Christians (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Also eins Vorweg. Ich kann nur daß wiedergeben,was mein Bruder mir erzählt hat.

Die Bisse sollen teilweise richtig brutal gewesen sein,der 57 er Aal hat voll in die Rute reingezogen, also Pose weg, Schnur genommen und dann mit Anlauf voll ins Geschirr.

Die Bisse waren über das ganze Gwässer verteilt, sowohl an der Kante, als auch mitten im Kanal.

So morgen nachmittag ist mein Bruder bei mir, werd mir dann die Bilder mal begucken und auch hier reinsetzen.

Ich verstehe die Welt auch nicht mehr, habe letztes Jahr in dem gleichen Kanal am 12.März bei 4 Grad Aussentemperatur 7 Aale gefangen.
Das Wasser hatte da aber auch schon eine Temperatur von ca 10 Grad.


----------



## Hai-Happen (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

War gestern Abend los, aber zu mehr als 2 Barschen hat es nicht gereicht...:c

Naja, wollte am Wochenende nochmal los...und dann mal schauen, ob ich den ersten Schleicher überlisten kann?!:g


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Leute ihr habts mal gut. Bei mir ist das Gewässer gerade erst aufgetaut, nichtmal die Köfis sind aktiv und der Wind bläst einem das Hirn zu den Ohren raus. An Aal ist hier echt noch nicht zu denken. Trotzem ein Petri und Respekt an die Fänger für den verwegenen Versuch


----------



## Adlerfan (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

wahnsinn, petri heil!!!

wurden die aale auf grund bzw. in grundnähe gefangen, oder hing der posenwurm im mittelwasser?


----------



## Stephan222 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ...und der Wind bläst einem das Hirn zu den Ohren raus...


jo, das ist hier nicht anders.
Respekt an die Leutz, die bei so einen Wetter angeln gehen und auch noch was fangen, ohne dass sich die Rute selbstständig macht.

Bei mir deht sich ständig die Rute im Rutenhalter, wenn Wind aufkommt. #c


----------



## bassking (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Geni*AAL* sozusagen, Petri !

Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.

Habt Ihr die Aale auf ganze Tauwürmer oder vllt. Mistwürmer erwischt?

Wie war denn Geschirr und Ködergröße?

Petri !!!

Bassking.

P.S: Haben wir denn überhaupt gerade Winter?....


----------



## H.Christians (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Also die Würmer wurden mit einer leichten Posenmontage auf Grund gelegt.

Köder waren halbe Tauwürmer, also eigentlich völlig normal. Hakengröße 4 von Balzer, die haben aber eher Größe 6, da diese relativ klein ausfallen.


----------



## xonnel (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Mann Mann, da müsste ich ja am Wochenende glatt mal hochfahren ..... grummel


----------



## H.Christians (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hehe  mach das Thorsten. Lass dich mal wieder hören, meine Nummer haste ja noch.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bushmaster3k (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ich hab mit mistwürmern auf grund geangelt.einmal mit nem aalhaken gr.2 und ein wurmharken gr.2,und peng  auf beide ruten gefangen.


----------



## H.Christians (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



> wurmharken


  Hmm was ist das???:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## H.Christians (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

So hier wie versprochen die Bilder:

4 Aale vom Samstag


----------



## H.Christians (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Und hier vom Sonntag. waren auch 4, und nicht 3.
Hab wohl was an den Ohren gehabt, wird am Alter liegen|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bushmaster3k (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Hmm was ist das???:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


 
something like that

http://www.yatego.com/q,wurmhaken

hab die untersten von classik


----------



## bassking (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Super Holger- dann viel Spass beim Räuchern !!

Aale im Januar- das ist KRASS !!!


Petri und weiter schöne Fänge.

Bassking.


----------



## Andy Südkamp (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Bushmaster3k schrieb:


> ich hab mit mistwürmern auf grund geangelt.einmal mit nem aalhaken gr.2 und ein wurmharken gr.2,und peng  auf beide ruten gefangen.



der Spezie hat ne "Wurmharke" :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:vik::vik:





das man damit aale fangen kann....komisches angeln ^^
sorry für den beitrag... der musste einfach sein :q:q:q:q


----------



## Andy Südkamp (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin Moin...

nun wieder zu ernsteren Themen und On-Topic!

Bin gestern das erste mal auf Aal losgewesen.
Angelzeit war 16:30 - 21:30 an einem kleinen Kanal in der Gegend.
Konnte meine ersten aale in 2008 fangen. zwar keine riesen aber immerhin 2 schleicher konnte ich zu einem landgang überreden.
köder waren halbe tauwürmer an 4er haken.


mfg
andy


----------



## serge7 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Wahnsinn! Petri.#6

Wie tief war der Kanal, in welcher Tiefe gefangen? Kamen noch mehr Bisse? Bisschen mehr Input bitte....ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Waller88 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

War die Nacht von Dienstag zu Mittwoch an meinen Hausgewässer auf Zander und Quappe konnte aber nur ein Aal fangen.Hab ihn nicht gemessen und wieder zurück gesetzt.
Köder waren zwei Tauwürmer.


----------



## Andy Südkamp (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



serge7 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Petri.#6
> 
> Wie tief war der Kanal, in welcher Tiefe gefangen? Kamen noch mehr Bisse? Bisschen mehr Input bitte....ich bin begeistert.




also...
war an einem ca 5m breitem kanal bei mir in der umgebung.
der kanal ist ca 0,5 - 1m tief.
Bisse hatte ich 5 o 6 stück wovon ich 2 verwerten konnte.|kopfkrat

Da das Wetter ja mal wieder grandios ist, ist die angelei auch erstmal wieder wort wörtlich auf eis gelegt...
Naja das Jahr ist ja noch lang :vik:#h:m


----------



## Andy Südkamp (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin Moin....

leider noch keine Fangmeldung ,aber ich hoffe die kann ich heute abend nachholen...werde mein glück heute zum 2.mal auf die schleicher probieren...
diesmal muss ein anderer kanal dran glauben...
mal sehen was so geht.bin ganz zuversichtlich,da wir seid ein paar tagen recht konstantes wetter mit ordentlichen temperaturen haben...

we'll see...bis dahin petri an alle anderen #h#h|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

mfg
andy


----------



## serge7 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Andy Südkamp schrieb:


> Moin Moin....
> 
> leider noch keine Fangmeldung ,aber ich hoffe die kann ich heute abend nachholen...werde mein glück heute zum 2.mal auf die schleicher probieren...
> diesmal muss ein anderer kanal dran glauben...
> ...


 
Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil!#h


----------



## Andy Südkamp (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin Moin...
wie gestern bereits angekündigt war ich gestern zu meinem 2.Aalansitz an einem in der Nähe gelegenen Kanal...

* Angelzeit:* 16:30 - 21:30

* Wetter:* nachmittags strahlender sonnenschein,ca 11°C,leichter seitenwind aus süd;bei dunkelheit sternenklarer himmel,windstill und gefühlte -40°C :q|uhoh:
(Tauwurmstücke sind mir auf dem Deckel festgefroren)#q|kopfkrat

* Equipment:* 
2xDAM SuperNatural 270 -80gr mit Shimano Alivio 4000FA
2xDAM SuperNatural 270 -80gr mit Shimano Catana 3000RA
2xDAM SuperNatural 270 -80gr mit Quantum Crypton Vector 650

* Fänge:* 6 Rotaugen, 4 Barsche , 7 Kaulbarsche , 1 Brasse und ein Schnürsenkel von vllt 25cm 

*Fazit:* Alles in allem ein sehr schöner Ansitz mit Traumhaftem Wetter...von den Fängen her,nun gut,geht besser aber es ist ja Februar also schon okay so...


mfg und petri 
andy


----------



## Stephan222 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Andy Südkamp schrieb:


> ...7 Kaulbarsche...


uhha. *g*


----------



## Holger (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Andy Südkamp schrieb:


> Moin Moin...
> wie gestern bereits angekündigt war ich gestern zu meinem 2.Aalansitz an einem in der Nähe gelegenen Kanal...
> 
> *Angelzeit:* 16:30 - 21:30
> ...


 
Bißchen viele Ruten, wenn nur vier erlaubt sind, oder ? #c


----------



## H.Christians (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Stimmt Holger, aber er war in einem Privatgewässer. Also alles im grünen Bereich.  |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Holger (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Stimmt Holger, aber er war in einem Privatgewässer. Also alles im grünen Bereich. |wavey:|wavey:


 
Oki doki. Wär ja auch schön blöd, einen Verstoß gegen das Vereinsgesetz im AB zu posten.....hatte mir schon sowas gedacht.


----------



## Andy Südkamp (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Stimmt Holger, aber er war in einem Privatgewässer. Also alles im grünen Bereich.  |wavey:|wavey:




woher er das nun wieder weiß :q:q:q:q:vik::vik::vik:

aber recht hat der gute mann trotzdem #6


----------



## nani (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin, komme auch gerade von meinen ersten Aalsitz 2008 nach hause wo ich mit einem Kumpel 5 schöne Aale in den Grössen von 60-78 cm verhaften konnte.Wäre auch mehr möglich gewesen doch leider wurden ca 10 weitere Bisse nicht verwertet.Beisszeit war zwischen 21 und 1 Uhr.Köder Köderfisch und Tauwurm.Die Aale waren alle samt fett und schon recht agil. MFG Andre


----------



## The_Pitbull (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo nani schöne Fische wo konntest sie Überlisten und welche Tiefe?Gruß Pitti


----------



## nani (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hi, gefangen haben wir die aale in einem See bei einer Tiefe von 1-3 Metern.


----------



## Hamburgspook (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



nani schrieb:


> Hi, gefangen haben wir die aale in einem See bei einer Tiefe von 1-3 Metern.


 
In Norwegen oder Südafrika ? |kopfkrat


----------



## bassking (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hi nani - Super Aalfänge- Petri !

Aus welcher Region kommst Du ?

Bassking.


----------



## gründler (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

hi
Wie schon von mir Berichtet=Plz 3 Aalfänge 2008.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=125537

Er läuft Defenitiv!
Hatten gestern Nacht auch 4Stk. 1 Senkel 3 Stk.auf Köderfisch ca 800-900gr.Und noch einige Fehlbisse auf Köfi.Die Reusen der Berufsfischer sind auch gut gefüllt.
lg


----------



## Norge Fan (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@ gründler                                       

Erstmal Petri zu den Aalen#6.Mich würde mal interessieren in welcher Tiefe die Bisse kamen und ob Ihr die Köfis mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen habt.Gruß#hRenè


----------



## gründler (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Köfis immer aufziehen Kopf rein Schwanzstück wieder raus.
Die biße alle um 1m tiefe das Gewässer ist fast durchgehend gleich tief.
Zur zeit sind flache Seen-Teiche mit Schlammboden am besten.Köfis um die 10cm länge auf Grund gelegt,mit Knikiproppen,und dann warten,ach ja die Biße kamen alle mitten im Gewässer am Ufer ging nix.
Fahren heute auch wieder raus,bei uns sind 21grad und bester Sonnenschein da geht wieder was.Berichte dann nachher(heute Nacht)wie es lief.
lg


----------



## Norge Fan (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Danke für Deine Antwort und hoffe das Ihr erfolgreich seit.Gruß#hRenè


----------



## gründler (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Nix Aal heute!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=125537


----------



## TheFan (24. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

mit Knikiproppen 
Was zum Teufel ist das den ???


----------



## gründler (24. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Nen Proppen mit nen Kniki drin!#h
In Fachkreisen auch Knicklichtpose genannt.
lg


----------



## Veit (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Nachdem es mir bei den bisherigen drei Aalansitzen in diesem Jahr nicht gelungen war einen mitteilungswürdigen Fang zu verzeichnen, hat es heute mal wieder geklappt , wenns auch nicht der eigentliche Zielfisch war. Da ich an einem Saaleseitenarm bis 22 Uhr leider nur ein paar Zupfer auf die Köder verzeichnen konnte, wechselte ich dann an den Hauptstrom. Bereits eine halbe Minute nachdem ich dort die erste mit Tauwurm beköderte Rute ausgelegt hatte, wurde vehement Schnur vom Freilauf gerissen. Der Anhieb stieß auf heftigen Widerstand, so dass das Surren weiterging, allerdings nun über die Rollenbremse. Da mir schnell klar war, dass ein großer Fisch am Haken hing, rief ich mit gekrümmter Rute in der Hand schnell Freund Henni aka Fehlbiss an, der sowieso vorbeischauen wollte und drängelte, er solle sich ein bisschen beeilen. Etwa eine Viertelstunde später traf er ein, während ich noch immer dabei war meinen Gegner aus der Flussmitte herauszudrillen. Am 0,25er Monovorfach entwickelte der Karpfen, der sich zwischenzeitlich schon kurz an der Oberfläche gezeigt hatte, eine beeindruckende Kampfkraft. Es folgte noch eine letzte rasante Flucht, dann glitt der Moosrücken in den Kescher, mit dem Henni schon bereitstand. Die Messung ergab stattliche 83 cm und somit war es einer meiner größten Karpfen. :vik: Nach dem Erinnerungsfoto durfte das schöne Tier wieder zurück in sein Element. Vielen Dank nochmal an Henni für die Unterstützung bei der Landung und das Fotografieren!:m
Da es in der Folge nur noch einige halbherzige Zuppelbisse gab und mein geliebtes Schwarzbier auch bald alle war, entschloss ich mich dann kurz nach 23 Uhr, auch ohne Aal sehr glücklich, den Heimweg anzutreten.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri Veit!#6|bigeyes


----------



## bassking (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin.

Schöner Aal, Veit (grins...).

Gründler-Danke für die Aufklärung...ich hoffe ja , dass unsere Aale langsam mal
anfangen zu Laufen- ich befische u.a. einen großen bis 12m. tiefen See - welche Erfahrungen

habt ihr mit solchen Stillgewässern im Frühjahr gesammelt..sollte noch Nichts gehen- oder ?

Bassking.


----------



## gründler (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



bassking schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Schöner Aal, Veit (grins...).
> 
> ...


 

Flache Seen Teiche Bäche Gräben Polder mit Schlammgrund max bis 1,50m tief,bis ca mitte Mai ende Mai.Danach wenn es wärmer ist gehen auch tiefere Seen etc.
Aber April Mai ist Flachangeln angesagt,wird ja auch viel schneller warm nen flaches gewässer,als 5m tiefes Wasser.
lg


----------



## Sammael (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

vorgestern nacht 4 stück, gestern nacht "nur" 2.
alle hatten maß, einige waren aber nur knapp drüber!

köder: halber tauwurm + rotwurm

montage: wagglersystem

wassertiefe: 0,9-1,5m

gewässer: löschteich


am we gehts wieder los denke ich...ich hab blut geleckt


----------



## Amadeus69 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo,

beim 2. Aalansitz in der neuen Saison konnte mein Sohn Christopher einen 63 cm Aal landen. 

Gruß und Petri
Amadeus69


----------



## Muschel-Michel (26. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Wünsche allen mal ein "dickes" Petri#6 schöne Fänge!

wir werden morgen auch mal los und ich hoffe mal, daß ich hier ein paar schöne Bilder einstellen kann.

in diesem Sinne allen ein fängiges Wochenende#h


Gruss Micha#6


----------



## Albino (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Aalangler.:m
Ich konnte letzte Nacht meinen ersten Aal 2008 fangen,
61cm 400g ausgenommen.Gebissen hat er auf Tauwurm an der Grundmontage.

Mfg Albino#h


----------



## thiax (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

havel (caputh) auf steg

08/15 aalrute
28er strippe
8g aalpose
6er aalhaken
halber tauwurm mit mistwürmern auf grund

80cm , 1250g


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=126139


----------



## Muschel-Michel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

nix gefangen#qnur ganz vorsichtige Bisse,aber dafür Natur Pur..ist ja auch was#6wert.

Gestern waren wir an der Lippe..auch nur vorsichtige Bisse und jede Menge Krabben#q

gruss micha#h


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Juhu die Aalzeit ist auch für mich angebrochen....5 Aale und  n haufen bisse die letzte nacht gehabt. bei 2 meter Wassertiefe auf Mistwurm


----------



## Schreck2 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

bei mir hats gestern auch geklappt. blieb zwar wegen nicht verwerteter bisse #d bei einem, trotzdem absolut geiler TAg/Abend. Gebissen hat er auf Grund (Tauwurm) in der Havel.


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo!

So, seit Wochen läuft es mal gut und mal schlecht in Ostfriesland. Immerhin konnten mein Kumpel Holger und ich bis heute noch eine recht angenehme Zahl an Aalen überlisten, es waren bisher zwei 70+ und einige andere schöne Aale dabei. Das sollte sich aber in dieser Nacht verbessern.........!

Heute war nämlich ein ganz besonderer Abend und endlich hatte ich auch mal die Digicam dabei! 
Der Abend an einem wunderschönen ostfriesischen Kanal begann gleich recht gut um 19Uhr, mit einem 70er Aal, den ich auf Köfi fing.
Holger fing gleich nen 55er auf Wurm danach. Das war es erstmal, bis es dann gegen 22Uhr richtig heiß wurde. Bisse über Bisse und die Schuhsohlen qualmten. Die Aale waren recht gut, einer davon hatte ca. 45cm, der Rest lag meist bei 50 bis 55cm. Zwischendurch fing ich einen 74er auf Köfi bis dann gegen Mitternacht leichter Nebel aufkam und die Bisse plötzlich rar wurden. Der Höhepunkt der Nacht sollte jedoch folgen, als Holger seinen ersten Köfi-Biss der Nacht hatte und eine 92er Schlange überlisten konnte. Was für ein toller Aal.........!
Insgesamt fingen wir genau 20 Aale, auch für Ostfriesland die absolute Ausnahme. 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Und die hier noch! Die drei besten Aale: 92, 74 und 70cm, dazu das Gesamtwerk im großen Karpfenkescher.....! Der große Aal lässt den Rest recht mikrig wirken! Selbst meine schönen Aale von 74 und 70cm, die vorher noch so mächtig wirkten, verblassten neben Holger´s Großaal! Ein toller Fisch....!


----------



## The_Pitbull (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo Ingo dickes Petri von mir wo konntet ihr sie fangen und welche Tiefe?Gruß Pitti


----------



## Steph75 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@ Ingo und Holger
Geile Strecke. Dickes Petri von mir
Vorallem zum 92 er. Habt ihr den gewogen ?
Gruß Stephan


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Danke Jungs!

@ Steph75: Habe ne recht neue Digi-Waage, die zeigte 1750g an. Hatten eigentlich mit ein wenig mehr gerechnet. Unsere erste Schätzung am Wasser ging Richtung knapp über 2kg. Zum Vergleich, der 74er von mir wiegt 800g, was wiederum für die Waage spricht. 

@ The Pittbull: 150cm bis 300cm

Gruß Ingo


----------



## serge7 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@Ingo und Holger

Richtig geile Strecke Jungs! Diese Anzahl von Aalen ist heutzutage selbst bei uns die absolute Ausnahme.

Und einen ü90 hab selbst ich )) in unseren (Fließ)Gewässern noch nie gefangen geschweige denn gesehen. Auch das ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch. Viel Petri Heil auch dazu!#6


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Richtig großer Fang !#6

In nem stehenden oder fließenden Gewässer gefangen???

Gruß , Hackersepp


----------



## GuidoOo (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische,ich wünschte bei uns wäre es auch so gewesen:cwar von gestern auf heute auch los...bis 3uhr nachts am wasser und nichts.....bis auf ein paar ganz leichte bisse...außerdem war es bei uns sau kalt und man konnte mit licht vielleicht 1 meter gucken(was fürn scheiss nebel)naja will es von sonntag auf montag nochmal versuchen #h


----------



## porscher (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

glückwunsch!!! saubere aalstrecke. der 92er ist echt ein ausnahmefisch!!!


----------



## Janni WST (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an Ingo und Holger!


----------



## bassking (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ingo und Holger-ihr seid die absoluten Aalknaller !!!

Mann, was eine geile Nacht...so schön habe ich noch nie gefangen !

Was mich brennend interessiert- Eure Fische sehen gut genährt aus- was bei und am Anfang
der Saison nicht so ist (See)..da sind auch immer wieder ein paar Hungerhaken dabei !

Was meint ihr- haben die Aale möglicherweise wegen des milden Winters ihre Fettreserven behalten und vielleicht sogar durchgefressen?

Was meint ihr?

Gruß und weiter dickes Petri !

Bassking.


----------



## Stephan222 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo,

heute habe ich mein erstes Ansitzangeln hinter mir.
Geangelt habe ich im DEK zwischen 15:00 - 22:30 Uhr auf Grund mit DB.
Gefangen habe ich einen Spitzkopfall gegen 21:50 Uhr und er war ca. 60-65 cm gross.
Er biss ca 3 Meter vor der Spundwand.
Ihn habe ich wieder ins Wasser zurückgesetzt.



LG,
Stephan


----------



## MuggaBadscher (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ich konnte heute meine ersten zwei Aale meiner Angelkarriere fangen!|rolleyes
Ein 53er ging auf einen Tauwurm und ein 55er auf Dendrobena.
Cam leider net am Wasser dabei gehabt und Küchenbilder hab ich keine gemacht.#6
Vielleicht mach ich welche beim Räuchern.


----------



## John Doe12 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri Ihr beiden,da habt ihr ja ne Megastrecke hingelegt,um mich an solche Nächte zu erinnern,muss ich sehr lange zurück denken,jaja die guten alten Zeiten hihi
Als ich dass gehört habe,dachte ich erstmal an einen Kolk,aber hier steht ja nun das sie aus dem Kanal kommen,dann ist es noch besser,solche Strecken sind heutzutage sehr ungewöhnlich,darum#r|schild-g

Grüß mir den Holger mal schön von mir,den hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.#h

So mal zum Angeln,nachdem wir vorgestern Forellenangeln waren in Etzel,ging es gestern abend dann auch endlich mal auf die Schleicher.
Tja 10 Stück hatten wir gestern,allerdings nur 5 Brataale und der Rest muss noch ein wenig wachsen,viele Bisse die aber wahrscheinlich auch von den Miniexemplaren stammten,Einen in der Räucherkategorie hab ich vorm Ufer verloren,naja nicht schlimm,das Wetter war super und wird noch besser die Tage,das lässt fürs nächste WE hoffen.

Petri allen anderen

Martin

Huhu Bassking#h
schönen Gruß aus Ostfriesland


----------



## Waagemann (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri an die erfolgreichen Aalfänger#6!

Hier mein erster Aal der Saison...

http://img329.*ih.us/img329/4896/pict2377fm1.jpg

...ein 60er auf 5cm Rotauge!

mfg waagemann


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@ all: Danke!!! #6 

@ Bassking: Ich denke, die Aale sind normal genährt. So besonders fett sind die nicht. Aber die Theorie mit dem milden Winter könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen, zumal auch im Januar und Ende Februar/ Anfang März die Aale liefen.

@ 972631: In dem Kanal hast Du auch schon gefischt und gefangen! ;-)


----------



## The_Pitbull (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo war gestern auch am Angeln und konnte 4Aale verbuchen ein Schnürsenkel der wieder schwimmt 2von fast 45cm und 1von50cm.Tatort war die Schöne Jümme in Ostfriesland mit ein Super bestand an Aalen und Zander.Gruß Pitti


----------



## The_Pitbull (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Und hier noch 2 Bilder vom schönen Gewässer.Gruß Pitti


----------



## John Doe12 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri pitbull und Waagemann,da lief es ja überall gestern,sehr schön.

@Ingo, ja das ist gut möglich,mal hier mal da,Abwechslung ist das schönste am Angeln,momentan bin ich eher "faul" und bevorzuge das gemütliche Angeln|supergri

Martin


----------



## bassking (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Danke Ingo- für´s feedback...schöne dicke Teile...

Martin- hau rein...der Aal löppt doch bei Euch super !

Bin echt bischen neidisch- aber bald auch in Bremen zugange- da ist schön viel Aal, wennse denn laufen- und Zander geht dann auch grade auf.

So wie´s aussieht, werde ich mitte der Woche mal probieren- der Vereinssee ist noch sehr kalt...melde ggf. dann die Fänge hier.

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## John Doe12 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Aber sicher das Bassking,in Bremen soll der Aal auch sehr gut laufen zur Zeit wie man sagt.

1 Woche arbeiten und dann 14 Tage Urlaub 3mal darfste raten wo ich den verbringe,am Wasser natürlich hehe.

Martin


----------



## Tulpe (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo war gestern auch am Angeln und konnte 4Aale verbuchen ein Schnürsenkel der wieder schwimmt 2von fast 45cm und 1von50cm.Tatort war die Schöne Jümme in Ostfriesland mit ein Super bestand an Aalen und Zander.Gruß Pitti


 

wie jetzt fast 45 cm?wie ist denn bitte bei euch das mindestmaß fürn aal??????????????


----------



## The_Pitbull (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Es war mal 28cm und Gott sei Dank jetzt 35cm alles unter 40cm kommt auch wieder rein bei mir keine Bange.Gruß Pitti


----------



## bassking (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin.

40 ist lütt - bei mir fängt der "Brataal" so ab 45 an - lieber um die 50.

Aber jeder Jeck ist anders.

35 cm ist für einen Aal ein Witz.

Bassking.


----------



## thiax (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

war nach meiner euphorie mit dem 80er aal am Freitag und Samstag nochmals die selbe Stelle abklappern. Meine Kumpels hatten jeder 2 - 3 zaghafte Bisse, ich landete nen 53er gegen 21:30uhr am Freitag. Ein 37er Barsch ging mir kurz vorher an den Haken. Samstag nichtmal n angeknabberter Wurm.

Is mir vom Bißverhalten ein bißl wenig. Ggf ist die Stelle auch nicht die Beste. Muß ick mich als Anfänger noch einfuchsen.


----------



## The_Pitbull (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Jop ich halte ein Aal unter 40cm auch für ein Witz und würde es Begrüßen wenn das Schonmaß nochmal auf 40cm Hochgesetzt würde.Und wenn ich bei uns mit 6-8 Ruten ansitze was ich ja darf,dann halt ich das auch für Legetim.Denn nicht bei uns Anglern anfangen die Schuld für den Rückgang des Aals suchen,sondern ganz weit oben anfangen.In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen ein Erfolgreiches Aaljahr 2008.Gruß Pitti|wavey:


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Weiß jemand ob der Aal in der Ostsee auch schon anfängt zu laufen? Am meisten würde mich der Hafenbereich in Neustadt interessieren. Hat da jemand schon Infos?
Ich kann bisher lieder auch nur vom 1 Mai berichten dort gelang es einem Kumpel einen 74er zu landen und kleine Barsche und Karauschen. Da ich aber nicht mehr in dem Angelverein bin, muss ich mich leider an unsere Ostsee halten.

Gruß Benny


----------



## pike1984 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ich nehm die Burschen auch erst ab 50cm mit. Is ja nix dran sonst. Muss aber jeder selber wissen.
Werden am WE mal den zweiten Ansitz riskieren. Hoffe auf den ersten Aal `08.|rolleyes


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin Moin....
Also ich war von gestern auf heute vom boot aus auf die schlangen los!
Am wasser angekommen begrüßten mich erstmal zahlreiche mücken:v!
so um 21.00 uhr kam dann auch mein freund und endlich konnte es los gehen|rolleyes nach 20 min flogen die ersten köder über bord und der ansitz konnte starten...
Nach einiger zeit bekam ich dann einen leichten biss auf köfi der nach ein paar minuten mit einem anhieb gekonntert wurde...
Zack...3 sek kontakt danach wech...na ganz toll...das fing ja schon ganz toll an#qDer köderfisach war als solcher nicht mehr zu erkennen und nurnoch der kopf hing zerrissen am vorfach...na super!
Schnell rute wieder raus und wieder in den stuhl zurück 
nach längerer zeit dann ein biss wo ich  nurnoch das absacken sah...also dachte ich mir mal: hmm haust de mal an :q und wieder ein starkes rucken inner Rute! Sauber der Aal kam an die oberfläche und lag wenige sekunden später im Boot..das wa er der erste aal 2008...zwa nur 58 cm aber immerhin...Köder war ein kleiner halber tauwurm der bis zum....verschluckt war...
Rute wieder raus und weiter gings...
dann hatte mein freund(der noch nicht so oft los war) auch einen guten biss...anhieb 4 sekunden rute krumm und gezucke...dann aufeinmal hänger...der fisch hat sich ins schilf ver....gehabt zack ab...der köfi war bis auf die birbelsäule abgekaut...
danach nochmal das selbe spiel mit dem köfi und dem fehlbiss...mein freund verzweifelte langsam schon #d
danach lange nichts bis auf einer kleinen aalquappe...danach schoss mein bissanzeiger aufeinmal hochs und die schnur schoss von der rolle ...wieder ein aal der auf wurm gebissen hatte...56cm
danach biss leider nichts mehr aber ich hab meine ersten aale landen können :vik:
Fangtiefe: 4 und 1 meter...inner und außerhalb eines lochs im fluss!
Vorfach: Grundmontage mit anti tankle boom oder saagblei mit 6er hacken am gefloch./mono mix
Hier noch ein paar bilder:
Mfg Guido


----------



## mokki (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri Ingo.
Tolle Strecke und tolle aale dabei. Bin ja selber kein aalangler wie Du weisst, aber bei dem Anblick bekomm ich glatt auch mal Bock wieder auf die Schleicher zu fischen.

Es sei aber auch mal angemerkt, das man nach wie vor solche Sternstunden am Wasser erleben kann. Vorraussetzung: Man ist am Wasser. Wer also viel am Wasser ist hat auch ne Chance sowas mitzuerleben. Bei Ingo ist das halt der Fall. Ich gönns Euch !!!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo
Fangt ihr die Aale inmoment besser auf Tauwurm oder Köderfisch?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Du wirst deine Aale am Samstag fangen#6#6#6
Auf Tauwurm


----------



## Ronacts (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo
Nachdem ich heute das erste Mal meine Jahreskarte an der Mosel testen wollte , musste ich dann feststellen das ich mit meinen 20 gr Grundbleien nicht viel ausrichten konnte.
Die Dingen blieben einfach nicht in der Strömung.:c
Also warf ich immer in Strömungsrichtung.
Dann wurde mit einem Kaulbarsch "belohnt" und dachte schon ; Naja wenigstens nicht Schneider und ein schöner Abend wars ja auch.
Dann doch noch ein Biss und was für einer:|bigeyes
Der erste Aal in meiner Angelkarriere 77 cm 920 gr 
Also wurde mein erster Moselausflug doch noch belohnt.

Gruß und Petri Ronny


----------



## pike1984 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Schöner Bursche! Petri dazu!


----------



## theundertaker (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ey ihr seid cool....tolle Aale, die ihr da rauszieht...einfach klasse...

Petri und weiter so...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Veit (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Schlangenbändiger!!! #6
Ich habe vor heute abend als Ausgleich zu der ganzen Spinnangellei auch mal wieder einen Aalansitz zu machen. Vielleicht fang ich ja dann auch endlich mal meinen ersten Schleicher des Jahres...|rolleyes


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ich muss auch unbedingt los, allerdings bleibt mir nur der Neustädter Hafen und ich weiß leider nicht ob die schon so weit vorgedrungen sind und da auch schon beißen. Aber n Versuch ist es natürlich wert.
Petri alle denen die ihr Aalgewässer haben und auch gut fangen!

Gruß Benny


----------



## Ronacts (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo
War gestern Abend auch noch mal raus. Habe auch noch mal 2 Aale fangen können 
Bisse zwischen 22 und 24 Uhr auf Tauwurm
Es gab auch sonst noch jede Menge Bisse und 2 Kaulis.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ich war gestern auch mit einem Kumepl los, aber wir haben leider abgeschneidert, nicht ein Zupfer gar nichts!#d
Evt. werden wir es heute Abend nochmal probieren, mal hoffen, dass sich der erste Aal dieses Jahr blicken lässt. 

Petri zu den 2 Aalen!!


Gruß Benny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri Ronny zu den schönen Schlangen


----------



## just_a_placebo (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ein Aal wollte bei meinem gestrigen ersten Ansitz für dieses Jahr nicht ausm Wasser gucken, aber das kleine Wallerchen  war  auch  okay  





(sry, war noch nen falscher Weißabgleich eingestellt...) 

flo


----------



## Jacky Fan (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Kurzer Bericht vom heutigen Ansitz auf unseren Freund den Aal.

Habe das Pfingstwochenende mit einem Aalfischen am Hafen mit meinem Angelkumpel Tim eingeläutet. Nach meinen Erfolgen am Hafen konnte Tim sich erweichen lassen auch mal an den Hafen mitzukommen.
Er sollte es nicht bereuen.
An der verabredeten Stelle saß schon ein Kollege und hatte fleissig Wittlinge gesammelt. Erst wollten wir uns daneben stellen, entschieden uns dann aber doch einige Meter weiter unsere Ruten aufzubauen. Keine schöne Stelle, aber nach einigem Loten doch vielversprechende Struckturen am Grund.
Noch im Hellen konnten wir die ersten verhaften.
Bis 22.00 Uhr hatten wir alle Hände voll zu tun.
Mit Ansitz hat das mal wieder nix zu tun gehabt.
Es folgte eine kurze Bisspause und schon waren wir wieder voll im Geschäft.
Wir mussten um 01:00 Uhr abrechen, weil die Würmer sich rar gemacht haben. Ohne Presslufthammer ist am Hafen schlecht buddeln nach frischen Tauis.

Ich hör Andy noch fragen:
Warum nimmste nich ne grosse Packung?
Werden wir ab jetzt kaufen.

Haben ist immer besser wie Brauchen

Ich will euch nicht länger auf die Folter spannen.

*Wir konnten 17 (in Worten: siebzehn) Schlangen verhaften.*

Die Zupfer und die festgesetzten waren mit zwei Händen nicht zählbar.
Mir sind zwei abgefallen und einige Anschläge hab ich auch versemmelt.
Das Schonmass liegt bei 35. Da ist aber nix dran am Aal und so haben Tim und ich vor langer Zeit schon unser pers. Schonmass auf 40 erhöht.
Deshalb durften fünf gleich wieder zurück und weiter wachsen.
Bleiben immer noch 12 für zu Hause.
Rekord an diesem Abend war Tim mit einem gut genährten von *71 *cm.
Dicht gefolgt von meinem 63er. 
Der Rest hing so zwischen 40 und 55.

Der Hafen ist bei richtiger Technik nix fürn Ansitz.
Schon gar nicht wenn man was mit dem Herzen hat.
Ich werd bei solchen Aktionen noch zum Nichtraucher.

Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## Hanno (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

PETRI HEIL! Da sind dann wohl bald kaum noch Aale zu erwischen, 
wenn ihr da noch öfter hingeht... Werd´s morgen mal versuchen... Gruß Hanno


----------



## bennie (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

hab gester 5 aale gefangen.
55cm
3x 65cm
75cm

schonmaß auf 40cm? ich hab den 55er zurückgesetzt. selbst daran is mir noch zu wenig. bei 60cm fange ich eigentlich erst an welche mitzunehmen.


----------



## Jacky Fan (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petry Dank.
Bei unseren Ostfriesischen Nachbarn liegt das Mindestmass bei 28
Der Hafen von WHV ist immer ein Garant für Aal. Durch seinen geringen Salzgehalt und direkter Anbindung zur Nordsee findet immer ein reger Wechsel der Generationen statt.
Hier wachsen die Jungs halt nicht zu Monstern heran.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Mein Papa und ich konnten beim Nachtangeln 3 Aale fangen.
45cm, 50cm,52cm
Gewässer war die Lippe und gebissen haben die Aale auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Master Hecht (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

gestern nach war nicht viel los, nur einen aal erwischt der hatte aber auch nur 45 cm und der durfte wieder schwimmen...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

habe heute beim feedern meinen ersten Aal 2008 gefangen - ca. 50cm, kein Riese, habe mich ueber diesen Beifang doch gefreut. Schwimmt wieder, da der aal bei uns ganzjaehrig geschont ist...


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Nach den ganzen Fangpostings stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum so viele Leute auch Schnürsenkel mit 50cm zum essen mitnehmen...|kopfkrat
Bei mir muss ein Aal zum essen minimum 60cm haben, ansonsten besteht der ja nur aus einer Gräte + Haut...:q
...oder vielleicht als Wallerköder.


----------



## The_Pitbull (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Mann kanns auch Übertreiben Spinner 50cm Aale sind doch nun wirklich schon schöne Happen|wavey:Gruß Pitti


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Naja, wie man's sieht: Der eine mag gern saftige Happen, 
der andere nagt lieber an Gräten... :q:q|wavey:


----------



## bennie (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

wie jacky fan schon sagte. nicht in jedem gewässer werden aale gleich groß


----------



## Steph75 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen Fangpostings stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum so viele Leute auch Schnürsenkel mit 50cm zum essen mitnehmen...|kopfkrat
> Bei mir muss ein Aal zum essen minimum 60cm haben, ansonsten besteht der ja nur aus einer Gräte + Haut...:q
> ...oder vielleicht als Wallerköder.


Kommt drauf an ob man den Aal räuchern oder braten will.
Ein 50 er Aal ist zum räuchern sicherlich noch etwas zu klein,zum braten allerdings schon fast die Obergrenze. Der geschmacklich ideale Brataal liegt so zwischen 40-50 cm.
Dann muss man halt einen mehr essen


----------



## John Doe12 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@Steph75

Genau so sieht das aus und da ich keinen Brataal esse,interessieren mich nur Aale ab 50cm,zu den Schonmaßen hier sag ich mal lieber nichts#d

so und nu wieder zum Thema.

Kleiner Bericht der letzten Tage.

Freitag 2 Aale einer zum braten ein Schnürsenkel,Samstag 8 Aale davon 7 zum räuchern,gestern 5 Aale 3 Brataale 2 Schnürsenkel,Köder war in allen fällen Tauwurm und die Wassertiefe lag so zwischen 0,5 und 1,5 m.
Wie immer war ich mit Angelkumpel Holger unterwegs.

Hab grad keine Lust mein Handy zu holen darum entfallen die Fotos,wie ein 60+ Aal aussieht,weiß ja auch jeder hier:q
Heut abend gehts weiter,frei nach dem Motto ich hab Urlaub was soll ich da wohl machen.........Angeln gehen natürlich

Martin


----------



## Krüger82 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Habe am freitag leider nur einen kleinen verhaften können und gestern nacht ging nix!!! Aber was sollst ist doch immerwieder schön so ein nachtangeln!!!!
Zu den mind. maßen!!! Ich setzte 98% meiner aale zurück egal wie groß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Habe am freitag leider nur einen kleinen verhaften können und gestern nacht ging nix!!! Aber was sollst ist doch immerwieder schön so ein nachtangeln!!!!
> Zu den mind. maßen!!! Ich setzte 98% meiner aale zurück egal wie groß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> mfg


 

und warum fischt du dann auf aal?????|rolleyes


----------



## pike1984 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Nachdem ich vorgestern meinen ersten `08er Aal (46er) erwischt habe war ich gestern mit meinem Kumpel Johannes an unsrem Stausee auf Zander. Ums kurz zu machen: wir haben nicht einen Zander erwischt, dafür Wahnsinnsaale:vik:.
Ich einen 82er mit 1,02kg, Johannes einen 87er mit 1,18kg und noch einen 71er mit 700g. Erstere auf Köfi, letzteren auf Tauwurm. Und Beifang waren noch ein 42er Aitel (Döbel), sowie ein 53er Schuppi für Johannes und für mich als krönenden Abschluss (ich hab mich schon so auf den Zander gefreut:c)ein 59er, 10pfündiger Spiegler auf Köfi!!!!|uhoh: Der Haken ging aber im Kescher schon ab, was jetzt Raum für Spekulationen offen lässt: dafür, dass er sich selbst gerissen hat spricht wohl eher, dass der Haken nicht tiefer saß, dafür, dass er den Köfi wirklich genommen hat die 2 Stops während des Bisses, der Drillverlauf (so als wäre er normal vorne gehakt) und dass man keine äußeren Verletzungen sah.#c Die drei mehr oder weniger friedlichen Friedfische schwimmen jedenfalls wieder|supergri. Zudem konnten wir je noch 3 weitere Bisse nicht verwerten (zum Teil, weil mein Einzelhaken nicht griff)aber alles in allem wars ein denkwürdiger, toller Angeltag, zumal auch die anderen 5 Angler am gegenüberliegenden Ufer nicht einen Biss hatten.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Was die Wassertiefe betrifft wo die aale beissen, muss ich mal sagen das man nicht mehr in 0,5meter wassertiefe angeln muss! hab gestern meinen Raubaal auf köfi in 3meter wassertiefe gefangen!


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger, speziell pike1984! Geile Strecke!!!

Ich war gestern auch endlich wieder am Wasser (mit meiner Freundin) und konnte in einem kleinen und recht überschaubaren Kanal (60cm tief) 10 Aale fangen. Große Aale waren nicht dabei, aber schlecht waren sie auch nicht! #6 Eine Stricknadel durfte wieder schwimmen! 
Leider murrte meine Freundin gegen 0Uhr, so dass der Heimweg angetreten wurde.  Sonst wäre bestimmt noch der eine oder andere Aal hinzugekommen.


----------



## Rudolf R. (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

hallo leute
war mit kollegen unterwegs am sonntag und hatten zwei aal gehabt erste war 75cm und der zweite 68cm:vik:


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

hier nun auch mein erster aal 2008 77cm und 1180g
schön fett.kann man gar nicht glauben das die sich so schnell wieder was auf die rippen gehaun haben.hat auf einen kleinen barsch an der grundrute gebissen in der müritz an einer kante wo es von einen auf drei einhalb meter abfällt.


----------



## GuidoOo (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

war von gestern auf heute auch wieder los und hab "nur" nen 55cm aal ins boot heben können...ich denke das es wohl daran lag, dass das wasser sau klar(sichtiefe über 5 m)ist und es noch sehr hell in der nacht war...|evil:


----------



## pike1984 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@Ingo: Danke! Aber 10 Aale sind auch nicht zu verachten#r
Auch von mir ein Petri an alle Fänger und weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg am Wasser!#h


----------



## mrmayo (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Konnte gestern einen 62 er und den wohl kleinsten Aal meines Lebens an Land ziehen |supergri
Der Kleine durfte natürlich sofort wieder schwimmen


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ich war gestern Abend bis 22.30Uhr (trotz Frühschicht) an einem sehr großen Kanal mit direkter Anbindung zur Nordsee.
Es lief sehr gut, von 19Uhr bis zum Schluß hatte ich 9 Aale bis 65cm. Der Rest hatte meist 50 bis 55cm, ein Mitte 40er war nur dabei! KÖder: 1/3 Tauwurm am 6er Haken.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Rxbinhx (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ich habe am Wochenende mein erstes mal auf Aal geangelt und gleich nen 56cm Aal gefangen.
Das find ich fürs erste Mal gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## esox hunter ef (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

also ich war schon 5 mal dieses jahr und bin sehr zufrieden,7 aale um die 60cm!!!
aber mindestens 10 versaut;-(((
köder war leber und schnecke!!


----------



## Steph75 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger

@Ingo.
Dickes Petri.
Man glaubt es kaum,wenn man es nicht sehen würde


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@ Steph75: Es läuft, aber leider nicht überall. Bei der Arbeit höre ich auch von beiden Seiten. Einige fangen sehr gut, andere legen Nullrunden hin, zudem läuft es traditionell guten Stellen überhaupt nicht. Mein Kumpel Holger hatte gestern 4 Aale bis 58cm von 18Uhr bis 22.30Uhr. Und morgen gehen wir mal die ganze Nacht bis Samstagmorgen los! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

So, nach einer langen Nacht, die zuletzt recht kühl und ungemütlich wurde bin ich wieder wach!  
Wir konzentrierten uns letzte Nacht auf ein sehr interessantes B.V.O.-Gewässer mit starkem Baumbewuchs an den Ufern, nicht zuletzt, weil man dort auch immer mit schönen Zandern rechnen kann. Wir fingen keinen Zander, aber wieder lief es aalmäßig gut. 
Unterm Strich blieben 14 Aale, drei Stricknadeln durften wieder schwimmen. Die vier größten Aale 82cm, 78cm und zwei Mitt-60er bissen auf Köfi, der Rest der Aale war bis auf einen 60er auf Wurm eher "normal"! Es zeigt sich in den letzten Wochen wieder einmal eindeutig, wie unabdingbar Köderfische beim Aalfang sind. Ohne diese würde so manche Sternstunde ausbleiben, denn gerade die Fische mit höherer Klasse lassen sich so gezielt erbeuten.
Ohne Köfis hätten wir kaum große Aale gefangen dieses Jahr, sondern nur Standard-Größen auf Wurm...........! Abgesehen von einigen +/- 60ern.

Gruß Ingo

Zu den Bildern: Mein 78er Raubaal mit Monsterkopf (der hätte eher zu nem 90+ Aal gepasst) und die 14 mitgenommenen Aale....


----------



## IngoSuntken (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Und Holger´s 82er. Daneben mein 78er und die beiden Mitt-60er!


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Schleichern! Ist echt ne tolle Strecke die du da hast. Ich hab dieses Jahr erst 7 Stk. gefangen. Bei mir gingen aber auch die grossen (70++) auf Wurm.


----------



## thiax (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

nettes ergebnis ingo
hätte heut auch bock, nach arbeit ans wasser zu fahren. doch ist an meiner angelstelle wohl seit gestern rocknacht.


----------



## Steph75 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri Ingo.
Wiedermal ne unglaubliche Strecke. Ich glaub ich muss die nächsten Tage auch nochmal los. Hab aber im Moment irgendwie die Seuche an den Fingern. Bis auf einen Ansitz mit 4 schönen Aalen,bisher nur Nullnummern.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Quappenjäger (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

kurze info von der aalnacht am 15 auf 16.05!
4 st. von 46 - 57 cm.
alle im see ( bei fast vollem mond auf wurm! ).
hatte nur 20 würmer und hatte im sekunden takt aal bisse.
um 12 dann wegen wurmmangel schluss gemacht.
gestern nacht ( 16 auf 17ten)bedingt durch wetterwechsel kaum bisse und nur einen schnürsenkel!.
zur besonderen beachtung : habe die aale in ca. 50 cm. tiefen wasser am uferrand an die leine bekommen!


----------



## Kuschi777 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hi,


war gestern wieder mal lost,
bei mir tat sich rein gar nichts.
Vllt. lags am Wetterumschwung ich weiß es nicht.
Wie liefs denn bei euch so?



Gruß
Flo


----------



## Luki** (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hi,
ich war letztes Wochenende an der Naab in Weiden mit meim Onkel und Mitten am Tag auf 2 Würmer hat dieser 80 er hunger gehabt|supergri
Ist leider wieder nur ein Handybild...

Mfg
Luki


----------



## The_Pitbull (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo war gestern auch mal wieder los konnte 3Aale von ca 45cm,1Brasse,und zu meinen Erstaunen 2kleine Welse Landen.Wo ich mich sehr drüber gefreut habe,waren die Welse da es meine ersten waren.Werd es jetzt mal demnächst geziehlt auf die großen versuchen.Wels und Brasse wurden natürlich wieder Released.Gruß Pitti


----------



## John Doe12 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@Ingo und Holger

Na Petri ihr beiden,da habt ihr ja wieder ne schöne Strecke hingelegt,ein paar sehr schöne Schleicher dabei.wird ja langsam Zeit fürd erste räuchern 2008:q
Apropo räuchern das werden Holger C. und ich heute nachmittag,ein paar legger Aale und Forellen in den Schrank schieben plus 1-3 Bierchen,so lass ich mir das gefallen.
Morgen gehts dann wieder Nachschub besorgen|rolleyes

Martin


----------



## bassking (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin.

Ostfriesenpower hier- oder was ? (hehe).

Also petri zu den super Fischen- jetzt bekommt man auch langsam eine Ahnung, warum es "Breit"-Köpfe heißt, bei Ingo seinem Fisch- Wahnsinn !

Mal eine Frage, wenn ihr Köderfisch nehmt: Wie groß sind die Fische und wo ködert Ihr die (nehme mal an Rotaugen?) an, wenn ihr auf aal versucht- Hakengröße wäre noch schön zu wissen- und wie lange ihr gehenlasst vor dem Anhieb.

Ich frage, weil ein Kumpel am See zwar regelmäßig Aalbisse mit gewaltigen abzügen hat, aber regelmäßig ins Leere anhaut.

Er verwendet immer mind. 12er Rotaugen...

Bassking.


----------



## Basti94 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Luki** schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war letztes Wochenende an der Naab in Weiden mit meim Onkel und Mitten am Tag auf 2 Würmer hat dieser 80 er hunger gehabt|supergri
> Ist leider wieder nur ein Handybild...
> 
> ...



Hab dein Messer gesehen eins von Sänger???


----------



## Luki** (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hi,
Also keine Ahnung ob des von Sänger ist, des hab ich schon ziemlich lang, 2 Jahre bestimmt.
Hat eine 10 cm Klinge, die kann man beim Aal schon brauchen wenn man grad keinen Aaltöter dabei hat und so kann er dann auch nicht mehr so leicht abhaun#6

Mfg


----------



## IngoSuntken (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@ 972631: Donnerstag ist großer Räuchertag. Wir haben nun fast 80 Stück in der Truhe. Das werden wohl drei Räucherdurchgänge. 

@ bassking: Zu Deinen Fragen..........
1. Rotaugen, 10 bis 15cm Länge. Ein Aal, wie der 78er von mir, saugt einen großen Köfi mit Leichtigkeit ein. Viele Angler verwenden viel zu kleine Köfis, ich auch jahrelang..............! 
2. Maulköderung, dazu zieht man das Vorfach (wir verwenden 7x7 mit 9kg Tragkraft) mit der Ködernadel durch das Maul des Köfis und lässt es am Schwanz wieder austreten. Der Haken (Größe 1, 2 oder 3, je nach Hersteller) wird in den linken oder rechten Maulwinkel des Köfis gezogen. Wichtig ist hierbei, dass der Haken keine nach innen gebogene Spitze hat (z.B. Karpfenhaken). Noch wichtiger ist, dass der Haken im Verhältnis zum Köfi nicht zu klein ist und zwischen Hakenspitze und Köfi einige Milimeter Platz ist, so dass der Haken beim Anhieb sicher in den Aal dringt und nicht in den Köfi gezogen wird. Beim letzteren Fall zieht man dem Aal den Köfi samt Haken wieder aus dem Maul heraus.
Alternativ kann man den Köfi auch mit der Rückenköderung oder Schwanzköderung anbieten. Beide Methoden halte ich persönlich jedoch für zu anfällig für Fehlbisse......!
3. Wir lassen die Aale mindestens 5 Minuten ziehen. Meistens haben sie dann sicher und tief geschluckt. Durch die große Köfi-Größe verhindert man zudem, dass man kleinere Aale fängt. Denn die kann man mit Wurm reichlich fangen!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Basti94 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Luki** schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also keine Ahnung ob des von Sänger ist, des hab ich schon ziemlich lang, 2 Jahre bestimmt.
> Hat eine 10 cm Klinge, die kann man beim Aal schon brauchen wenn man grad keinen Aaltöter dabei hat und so kann er dann auch nicht mehr so leicht abhaun#6
> 
> Mfg




Ich hab fast das gleich aber von Sänger super teil


----------



## Schildifreak (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@ IngoSuntken 

Und wie ködert ihr die Tauwürmer an?
Welche Haken?


Ich habe das Problem, dass ich größtenteils sehr große und dicke Würmer habe und ich deswegen immer Probleme mit der Anköderung habe, und weil die Aale bei uns z.B. im Frühjahr (und auch sonst) recht schlecht beißen, und sie deswegen so große Happen verschmähen.

Die Frage ist aber auch an alle anderen gerichtet, haupsache mir wird bei meinem Problem geholfen!


----------



## bassking (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ingo- Klasse Erklärung- Danke !

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum mein Angelbekannter immer "soooo" große Fische nimmt- ich dachte auch, dass 12er Rotaugen zu groß wären- und bot kleine etwa 7cm. große Rapfen an- nur er hatte Bisse - auf meine kleinen Köfis NIX !

Hätte ich mir denken können- der Durchschnittsköfi hat bei uns um die 10-15cm.

Aber was mich am Meisten erstaunt, ist Eure Wartezeit von 5Min...jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum Peter bei uns am See immer so viele Fehlbisse hat: Er haut im ersten Run schon an !!!

Super Bisse regelm. vergeigt- teilweise mehrere pro Nacht...die Erklärungen mit dem Haken sind TOP !!! Nochmals Danke- und Euch ein rauschendes Räucherfest .

Aal muß ja bekanntl. schwimmen...paar Kurze gehören wohl dazu, was ? (hehe).

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## John Doe12 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Jep, das mit den paar Schnäpsen sollte man allerdings nicht übertreiben ich hab immer noch Kopfschmerzen|uhoh:
Egal wir hatten ne Menge Spaß gestern und es hat wie immer vorzüglich geschmeckt.
Ein schöner Lohn für die nächtelange Ansitzerei.

Martin


----------



## Bobbycar87 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Beeindruckende Aalsammlung #6

Solch ein gedeckter Tisch würde ich auch gerne bei mir zu Hause sehen.


----------



## Schildifreak (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Kann mir niemand bei meinem Problem helfen?
(Siehe S.10)


----------



## porscher (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

echt lecker sieht das aus. neben den aalen auch einige forellen und paar platte. das war bestimmt ein festschmaus.


----------



## Zanderlui (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@schildifreak

denn angel doch mit einem halben wurm und nehme haken von größe 10 bis 2 denn bist du für alles gewappnet!!!


----------



## John Doe12 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@schildifreak

Halbe  Tauwürmer auf 4er Aalhaken,ganze Tauwürmer zieh ich immer mit der Ködernadel auf 2er Haken.

Kannst es auch als "Schaschlik" probieren,also ein kl. Wurmstück auf den Haken gezogen und dann mit kl.Wurmstücken auffüllen bis der Haken voll ist,ob die Spitze frei ist oder nicht, ist egal hab ich festgestellt.Das hat uns in den letzten Wochen so einige schöne Aale beschert,die Bisse sind hammerhart,kein gezuppel oder so,ich denke das duftet so verführerisch für den Aal das sie einfach voll zupacken.

Martin


----------



## bassking (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Geile Bilder, Martin- das nenne ich mal LEGGER !!!

Schöne Fänge, super Essen, Geselligkeit und noch´n dicker Kopp- es lebe der Angelsport (hehe).

Bassking.


----------



## Andy Südkamp (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Jap war n super Nachmittag/Abend...
klasse stimmung und der Fisch einfach grandios :k:k:k:k

wird sicher nicht das letzte mal in diesem Jahr gewesen sein!!


mfg
andy


----------



## Kuschi777 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

HI,


ich war gestern abend wieder los und was soll ich sagen,
hab 3 Aale auf Köfi gefangen.
Bei uns läufts zurzeit richtig gut an 3 Abenden, 5 Aale und 4 davon über 60cm.
Jetzt hab ich endlich den richtigen köder für unser Gewässer gefunden, nachdem ich mit den verschiedensten Würmern immer schneider geblieben bin hab ich Köfi getestet.
Und gefangen hab ich lauter Breitkopfaale.
Hier die Bilder von gestern abend.
55cm, 65cm, 76cm.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Kuschi777 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hi,


Geht bei euch nix oder warum werden sonst keine Fänge gemeldet?


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Borstenwurm (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Es geht nix, weil ihr alles weggefangen habt ! Jalla Jalla !


----------



## Frede (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute , ich war gestern abend Aalangeln in der Lippe und habe 2 gefangen. Der erste schwimmt mit seinen 40cm wieder und der andere mit 60cm wird geräuchert wenn genug Aale gefangen wurden!!!


----------



## Allrounder0872 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@ Schildifreak

Moin Moin,
Ich köder halbe Würmer auf ein Haarvorfach an wie beim Karpfenangeln den Haken wähle ich nicht größer als gr.6 damit der Aal den Haken nicht merkt beim geniessen. Natürlich mußt du etwas warten, deswegen Fische ich mit der Pose um einen Überblick zu behalten wo der Fisch hinzieht. Und du hast den Vorteil das der Fisch meistens ziemlich weit vorne gehakt ist, so kannst Schnürsenkel schonender zurück setzen #6


Fette Fische aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt:vik:


----------



## Hai2 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Nach einigen erfolglosen Ansitzen auf Aal hat es uns gestern wieder ans Wasser gezogen. Neben Tauwürmern hatten wir auch eine Dose Mais dabei, um bis zur Dämmerung etwas auf Karpfen zu angeln, was auch super geklappt hat, denn in den drei Stunden bis zur Dämmerung konnten wir 5 Carpes in Satzkarpfengröße überlisten. 
Das Nachtlager war nebenbei schnell aufgebaut und als sich die Sonne gen Horizont senkte, wurden die ersten Wurmhaken in Größe 4 mit einem halben Tauwurm beködert. Wie immer voller Hoffnung lauschten wir nach Aalglockengebimmel und starrten unsere Knicklichter mit großen Augen an. Nach etwa einer Stunde hatte sich immer noch nichts getan und die Konzentration verminderte sich und wurde durch Geschichtenerzählen und Chuck Norris Witze ersetzt. " Kleine Kinder gucken unter das Bett weil sie Angst vor dem schwarzen Mann haben, der schwarze Mann guckt unter das Bett weil er Angst vor Chuck Norris hat." :q Mir war so als hätte da im Augenwinkel...nee Quatsch. " Chuck Norris hat...BISS!" Verdatterte Gesichter, dann geht alles ziemlich schnell. Ich bin schon auf dem Weg zu meiner Rute, da rennt Chris zum Kescher und steht bereits neben mir bevor ich Fühlung aufgenommen habe. Ein beherzter Anschlag wird mit Wiederstand quittiert und nach wenigen Sekunden zeigt sich weiß an der Wasseroberfläche. Nach langer Durststrecke mal wieder nen Schleicher erwischt...:vik:. Zwar mit knapp 50cm kein Riese aber schon okay für den Anfang. Den Haken habe ich gerade gelöst, da fliegt das Glöckchen der zweiten Rute gen Himmel. Der erste Aal wurde weiter versorgt, während ich schon den zweiten im Drill hatte. Ein wunderbarer Doppelschlag, jedoch etwas neidische Blicke von dem Kescherhelfer und dem Fischversorger . Der zweite Aal hatte die gleiche Größe wie Nummer eins und ich war schon hochzufrieden. Das Hakenlösen gestaltete sich weitaus schwieriger, aber ich war schnell genug, um zu sehen dass die Rute links von mir sich ruckartig verbeugte. Mule landete den dritten Aal in 5 Minuten, der zwar nur ein kleines Stück größer, dafür aber um so dicker war. :q Ein deja-vu folgte auf dem Fuße, denn mir wurde der Aal in die Hand gedrückt und Mule rannte zu seiner zweiten Rute. 
Ich weiß auch nicht so recht was da bei den Schleichern passiert ist, auf jeden Fall hatten wir in kürzester Zeit 4 Wasserschlangen verhaftet. Wie so häufig hören solche Bissfolgen genau so schnell auf, wie sie angefangen haben und weder Glöckchen noch Knicklichter taten etwas Ungewöhnliches. 
Die Nacht war jetzt schon ein kleiner Erfolg und das Warten hatte endlich ein Ende gefunden, deshalb störte uns die Beissflauten die folgte nicht sonderlich. Nach einer geschätzen Ewigkeit und einige Liter Energydrinks später ( nach MEZ wohl circa einer Stunde), ließ eine leicht wippende Rutenspitze auf den nächsten Aal hoffen. Ich stellte mich hinter die Rute und es tat sich zunächst wenig, bis die Rute vehement Richtung Wasser gezogen wurde. Der Anschlag saß und mein Gegner zeigte gleich seine volle Stärke und ließ sich nur zentimeterweise bewegen. Nach etwa zwei Minuten Tauziehen durchbrach eine schöne Salatbeilage am Blei die Wasseroberfläche. Mein Gegenüber versuchte alles um Halt zu finden, doch zum Glück vergebens. Vor meinen Füßen tauchte im Licht der Kopflampe, nachdem er sich durch querliegende Achten mit dem Vorfach schreibend angekündigt hatte, ein Aal auf, neben dem unsere vier 50er doch sehr mickrig aussahen. |bigeyes
Späterers Messen ergab eine Länge von 86cm bei genau 1,23 Kilogramm Gewicht. 
Die Nacht war für mich schon perfekt und es folgten für Mule und Chris jeweils noch ein Aal. Mir war Petrus besonders gnädig und ich konnte noch zwei Schleicher erbeuten, wovon einer eher noch zu den Kleinen gehörte. 
Zwei Karpfen und eine Schleie kamen in der Nacht auch noch dazu und am Ende kamen wir auf 9 ( 8+1 ) Aale, 7 Karpfen und eine Schleie. Wunderbar!:q


----------



## Veit (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Schlangenbändiger!

Wollte mal diesen 60er Saaleaal von Angelfreund Henni (Fehlbiss) vermelden. Köder war ein Tauwurm.




Bei zwei anderen Boardis und mir, ging leider keiner an den Haken.


----------



## zokky (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch zu dem Aal!

Der Herr mit der Bierflasche hat schon ziemliche Schlagseite wies ausschaut!!!#g War wohl eine ziemlich lange Nacht.


----------



## bassking (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hai 2 - Super Story- hat echt Spass gemacht, Eure Fangerlebnisse zu lesen- Dickes Petri !

In so einer Nacht kann man ja nicht gerade von Langeweile sprechen ...hehe !

Weiter so.

Bassking.


----------



## Ronacts (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo

Erst einmal Petri an alle Aalfänger
War gestern auch wieder los und habe einen Aal 55 cm und als Beifang einen kleinen Wels zu verzeichnen.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Hai2 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

danke @ bassking, das war wirklich ne Nacht, die nicht schnell in Vergessenheit gerät...^^


----------



## Kuschi777 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hi,

werd heut abend mal wieder losgehn,
bei uns hats im moment 32Grad im schatten und is total schwül.
Mein gefühl sagt mir iwie das heut was gehn könnte.
Was meint ihr?


Gruß
Flo


----------



## urnenmann (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

*Moin von der Ostsee |wavey:Hier mein erster Aal aus der Ostsee im Jahr 2008!Ich hoffe es werden dies Jahr mehr wie letztes Jahr.Er hatte eine Länge von 61 cm und biss auf einen Wattwurm #6

lg aus Wismar #h
*


----------



## GuidoOo (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hast du denn garkeine schule?oder bist du schon fertig?...32 gard???*träum*
wir haben vllt gerade so um die 15 :c
bestimmt bekommst du nen paar


----------



## Kuschi777 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> Hast du denn garkeine schule?oder bist du schon fertig?...32 gard???*träum*
> wir haben vllt gerade so um die 15 :c
> bestimmt bekommst du nen paar



Hi,

doch ich hab schon noch Schule,
aber was ist schon dabei ob ich jetzt zuhause bis 23Uhr wach bin oder bis 22:30Uhr an see zum fischen geh?
Übrigens konnte gestern 2 Aale fangen,
58cm und 61cm.
Bilder gibts diesmal keine.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Oberst (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Gestern im R-H-K

75cm, 1020g


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=134&pictureid=1017


----------



## bassking (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin.

Der Aal läuft endlich am kölner Vereinssee.

Konnte gestern bei meinem zweiten Aalansitz den erhofften Aalbiss bekommen.

Gefischt wurde an einem See in ca. 1-2,5.m.Wassetiefe mit Tauwurm und auch Dendro.

Die Aale waren aber vorsichtig: den ersten Biss habe ich verhauen obwohl mind. 3-4min. gewartet- der Zweite nahm gut Schnur und liess dann los...Tauwurm ordentlich zerquetscht.

Aber einen Biss habe ich verwertet- Pose zuckte kurz runter und blieb dann unbeweglich einige Min. unter der Wasseroberfläche stehen..typisch für unsere Aale.

Schließlich zog der Fisch kurz ab um dann wieder stehenzubleiben- der Zeitpunkt für den Anhieb.

Mußte ganz schön Druck geben, um den Aal aus dem Kraut zu zerren...im Mittelwasser ham se dann in der Regel verloren.

Es kam nen schöner Räucheraal raus: Spitzkopf, gut 67 cm. und etwa 475 Gramm schwer.

Es geht also los- obwohl das wasser immer noch rel. kühl ist...aber die nächsten Tage ist ja "Sahara" angesagt.

Da geht noch was !

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ach so machst du das also#6
ja dann ist da natürlich nichts gegenzusetzen,acuh wenn ich persönlich nicht so lange auf bleibe^^aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen!
und für die 2 aale hat sichs ja alle male gelohnt!
Petri

mfg Guido


----------



## Ronacts (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

War gestern Abend auch noch mal los leider war die Mosel durchdie ganzen Regenfälle eine braune Brühe und ich habs doch noch probiert ohne große Hoffnung auf einen Fang.
Naja einen Aal habe ich leider nicht erwischt, aber ein kleiner Wels hat dann doch noch gebissen, so dass ich wenigstens nicht Schneider blieb
Gruß und Petri Ronny


----------



## kalle666 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ich war gestern mal bei uns an der weißen elster und wollte meinen ersten am sitz auf aal wagen mit erfolg ich habe einen schönen 61cm aal gefangen köder waren zwei bienenmaden


----------



## Stippi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

War gestern mit nem Freund am See.Erst hat es geregnt wie sua und dann kamen die Aale. Haben 9 Stk. gefangen mind. 4 verlohren. Hatte noch Köfi draußen und 2 rcihtige Runns drauf bekommen. Beim ersten hatte der Fisch nur den Kopf gepackt und so konnte ich ihn nicht hacken. Beim 2. mal hatte ich 20 sec Kontakt und dann ist mein 30er Vorfach einfach mal so gerissen#q. Hatte keinerlei Schäden. Schätze es war nen richtig dicker Breitkopf meine 80er Rute war krumm bis ins Handteil|supergri
Werde morgen wieder hingehen, mal sehen ob sich so ein dickes Tier noch mal blicken lässt. Den von gestern werde ich so schnell sicher nicht dran bekommen, der Hat noch den Hacken im Maul. Was kann man da fürn Vorfach für solche Schlangen nehemn???


----------



## Holger (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Stippi schrieb:


> War gestern mit nem Freund am See.Erst hat es geregnt wie sua und dann kamen die Aale. Haben 9 Stk. gefangen mind. 4 verlohren. Hatte noch Köfi draußen und 2 rcihtige Runns drauf bekommen. Beim ersten hatte der Fisch nur den Kopf gepackt und so konnte ich ihn nicht hacken. Beim 2. mal hatte ich 20 sec Kontakt und dann ist mein 30er Vorfach einfach mal so gerissen#q. Hatte keinerlei Schäden. Schätze es war nen richtig dicker Breitkopf meine 80er Rute war krumm bis ins Handteil|supergri
> Werde morgen wieder hingehen, mal sehen ob sich so ein dickes Tier noch mal blicken lässt. Den von gestern werde ich so schnell sicher nicht dran bekommen, der Hat noch den Hacken im Maul. Was kann man da fürn Vorfach für solche Schlangen nehemn???


 
Ein weiches Stahlvorfach mit einem Einzelhaken am Ende.

Ein 7x7 Vorfach mit 7-10 kg Tragkraft ist so weich, das es keinen Aal stört.


----------



## John Doe12 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo

Ich nehm in der Regel 35er aber ein 30er sollte auch reichen,bei Hindernissen,Kraut,etc. halt stärker,das stört nen Aal eh nicht.

Petri allen Schlangenbändigern hier,besonders Bassking,nu kanns ja losgehen mit der Schleicherjagd bei dir.

Martin


----------



## Ronacts (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo
Also ich nehme immer ein Vorfach mit 0,35 er Schnur und einen Haken Größe 2

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bassking (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Jo, Danke Martin !

Konnte mittlerweile noch einen schönen 71er auf Tauwurm nachlegen:
515 g. hatte er.

Der Drill wie immer knüppelhart aus der Krautwand gezogen !

Leider haben wir hier einen Temperatursturz von etwa 8-10 Grad gehabt
und Starkregen.

Gestern dann erfwartungsgemäß nicht einen Zupfer gehabt...Wetterumschwung
nennt man das wohl.

So sind sie- die "Seeaale" - total empfindlich...warten nun auf konstantes warmes Wetter.

Gruß in den schönen Norden.

Bassking.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hab gestern meinen ersten Aal für dieses jahr gefangen ! stolze 88cm und 1,18 kg ! nen richtig dickes dingen !
hatte noch zwei dran gehabt ! der erste is nach nen paar sekunden ausgeschlitzt und der andere da hat man nur gaanz kurz einen wiederstand gespürt und dann warer sofort wieder weg !#d:c


----------



## Ronacts (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo Jungs 
War vorgestern Abend nochal an der Mosel unterwegs.
Gerade als es ander einen Rute gebissen hat und ich gerade am keschern war (Döbel von 42 siehe Foto) ging es an der anderen Rute richtig rund.
Ich also Kescher zur Seite und einen Aal rangekurbelt.
Leider war ja mein Kescher noch voll,so das der Aal dann leider den Haken losgeworden ist.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## ~Michi~ (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Habe heute beim Nachtangeln auch die ersten Aale dieser Saison gefangen.

1. 48cm
2. 54cm

Waren eigentlich beide ganz ordentlich.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2076950&postcount=184


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Heute nacht in Uwes Angelpark.
Boardie Wusel mit 2 Aalen die man nicht jeden Tag fängt.
91cm und 89 cm.
Glückwunsch dem Fänger.
http://img527.*ih.us/img527/3026/aalangelnam6junieisvogeoj7.jpg
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## boot (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Großes Petri das sind ja geile teile.


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Danke ,ich richte es aus.
Diese Größe ist bei uns völlig normal. unsere Teiche sind die letzten vor der Qeulle des kleinen Flüsschens Nette,die für ihren hohen Bestand an großen Aalen berüchtigt ist.
Es gibt also keine andere Möglichkeit für die zugewanderten Aale, außer einem nahrungsarmen Quellteich.
Die Teiche haben Zugang zur Nette ,selbst eine Aaltreppe gibt es.
Und da diese voller Kleinfische sind, nur wenige über 2 m tief und gute Unterstände bieten,
bleiben die Aale da.
Mein persönlicher Rekord liegt bei 6Pfund 280g, weit größere gingen durch Vorfachbruch verloren.
Ich und einige Boardies, wir können da ein gemeinsames Klagelied anstimmen.#q
Aale unter 70 sind alles Spitzkopfaale und kommen nicht so häufig vor,
DIe Teiche waren bis vor kurzem noch in Privathand, die Aale wurden ausser einige wenige Male nicht beangelt.
Es wurde nur zugewandert, aber nichts entnommen.
Darum auch der gute Bestand an kapitalen Aalen.
Stahlvorfach oder Welskevlar ist natürlich Pflicht.
Die kappen sonst auch locker 50er mono.
Alles schon erlebt.
Leider.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Cobra HH (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@uwe gerhard
petri zu den 2 wasserschlangen


----------



## boot (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Danke ,ich richte es aus.
> Diese Größe ist bei uns völlig normal. unsere Teiche sind die letzten vor der Qeulle des kleinen Flüsschens Nette,die für ihren hohen Bestand an großen Aalen berüchtigt ist.
> Es gibt also keine andere Möglichkeit für die zugewanderten Aale, außer einem nahrungsarmen Quellteich.
> Die Teiche haben Zugang zur Nette ,selbst eine Aaltreppe gibt es.
> ...


na das ist, ich komme dich mal besuchen gg ich möchte auch solche Aale fangen.lg


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@Cobra HH
vielen Dank
@boot
Tja, da hättest du dann die Qual der Wahl.
Aalanglern aus dem AB stehen hier 5 Teiche zur Verfügung, davon werden 2 auf Forelle und Karpfen beangelt, aber nicht regelmässig.
Die anderen 3 Teiche werden gar nicht beangelt.
Sie liegen alle nebeneinander, neben der Nette.
Eingezäuntes Gelände , keine Störungen.
Zelten erlaubt.
Gruß
Uwe.#h


----------



## boot (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Es ist ja leider zu weit wech schade.


----------



## pike1984 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

War heut mal wieder auf Aal los. Hab einen 63er (380g) auf Tauwurm und beim Einpacken noch einen etwa 40er Schnürsenkel erwischt, der wieder in seinem Element ist. War zwar nicht grad der Teufel los heut, aber immerhin. Petri auch von mir an alle Fänger!


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



boot schrieb:


> Es ist ja leider zu weit wech schade.


Na ja, es kommen öfter Angler aus HH zu uns.
Sooo weit ist das nicht.
80 km hinter Hannover,also 230 von HH aus.
@pike1984
Petri zu den Aalen.
Bei uns ging gestern Nacht nichts.Nur ein großer Stör und ein Karpfen wurden gefangen.
Es war auch nur ein Angler unterwegs. Aber die Aale leider nicht|rolleyes.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## The_Pitbull (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute bräuchte mal eure Hilfe und zwar soll es bald auf dicke Raubaale gehen und nun meine Frage welche Vorfach Schnur und Haken würdet ihr mir da empfehlen hab mal gelesen das die beim Köderfisch nicht nach innen Gebogen sein dürfen.Sollte möglichst alles von den Shop sein da ich dort auch meine neue Karpfenliege bestellen werde.Gruß Pitti

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....minium-liege-p-2503&cName=liegen-stuehle-c-27


----------



## peitscher (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

hi bitbull

ich hab letztens in datteln nen dicken raubaal gefangen....normaler aalhaken größe 4 von owner mit einem tauwurm dran...um das ganze noch ein bissel geschmackvoller zu machen habe ich ein kleines rotauge in einen futterkorb gesteckt und rein damit...um 2 uhr hat er wie ein bekloppter die schnur von der rolle gerissen...schöner drill!!!

gruß christian


----------



## Ronacts (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Fängt keiner mehr Aale hier?
Ich war gestern lo, aber leider auch wieder nichts nur wieder ein Babywels und der ist mir wieder reingefallen ;-)

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri Ronny! 

Shreib dir mal eine PN dann können wir die Tage ja mal zusammen los.

mfg Flo


----------



## bassking (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin ihr Aaljäger.

Hier mein Bericht vom Angeln am Dienstag.

Nach dem Fußball am Abend bin ich spontan- und sehr spät gegen 24 Uhr 
noch zum Vereinssee gefahren, um eine neue Stelle zu testen.

Der letzte Versuch im Flachwasser ging nach zuvor ganz guten Fängen (67 u.71cm.)
in die Hose...keinen Anfasser im 1-2m. tiefen Wasser mehr gehabt.|gr:

Ich kam also sehr spät erst um etwa 24Uhr 30 am See an...schell die Stelle ausgelotet-ca.4m. und beide Knicklichtposen etwa 5-10m. vom Ufer ausgelegt.

Als Köder kamen Tauwurm-Dendromix am 2er Haken und 35er Monovorfach zum Einsatz.

Kalt wars- und windig, als ich nicht mehr mit einem Biss rechnete, kam auf der rechten Rute ein kurzes Zucken der Pose...Stille...dann zentimeterweises Abtauchen...wieder Auftauchen...längst war ich an der Rute und hielt mit klopfendem Herzen die Geflochtene zwischen den Fingerspitzen.:c

Der Fisch ließ sich Zeit...immer wieder kurzes Abtauchen auf der Stelle...dann ging die Pose schliesslich weg- als der Fisch etwa 1m. Schnur genommen hatte, habe ich angeschlagen....hing !..und die 80g. Spinnrute durchgebogen.:vik:

Dann der Schock...zentimeterweise kam da "Etwas" mit...dann ging erstmal Nix mehr..die Rute bis zum Halbkreis , die Rolle knarzte und wackelte im Rollenhalter...und der Fisch blieb einfach auf der Stelle !!! |bigeyes

Fassungslos dachte ich: Wels..und wahrscheinlich kein Schlechter- aber wo bleiben die Schläge???

Der Druck führte nun dazu, dass der Fisch sich vom Grund löste ..und plötzlich konnte ich bei stark gebogener Rute einige Meter Schnur gewinnen...mit dem Angstschweiß auf der Stirn, dass die 35er Hochleistungsmonoschnur der Belastung standhält...

Mir war schon klar, dass der Fisch nur ein Aal sein konnte, da er ständig nur rückwärts zog.

Als der Aal dann kurz vorm Ufer war, legte er nochmal den Rückwärtsgang ein, und zwar so stark, dass absolut kein Schnurgewinn oder überhaupt Kurbeln möglich war.

Der Widerstand ging wenige Sekunden, dann lies er nach und ich zwang den an der Oberfläche schlagenden Großaal radikal über die Böschung und zog ihn auf die Uferwiese......JAAAAA ! :l

Da lag er dann - ein fetter Raubaal- unterarmdick und 87 cm. lang ...bei knapp 3 Pund Gewicht.

Fix und fertig mit den Nerven, wollte ich dann um 3 Uhr Nachts einpacken, als ich aus dem Augenwinkel sah, wie die andere Pose sich plötzlich flach auf die Oberfläche legte und urplötzlich unter der Oberfläche verschwand...BIIIISSSS !

Der Aal nahm in einer Tour Schnur von der Rolle- deshalb setzte ich einen frühen kräftigen Anhieb...und auch dieser Fisch hing ! :m

Nach einem kurzen Tauziehen konnte ich dann noch den zweiten Aal verhaften- deutlich Kleiner- aber mit 70cm. und 477g. auch kein Schlechter- ebenfalls Breitkopf.

Superhappy bin ich dann nach Hause gefahren- unser See hat sich wiedereinmal von seiner tollen Seite gezeigt- man fängt übers Jahr wenig- aber Gute Fische.

Die Nacht war zwar kurz...aber die Fänge liessen  mich die Übermüdung am Tag danach vergessen...war einfach toll...es gibt Räucheraal !! #6

Übrigens war das Vorfach danach total aufgerauht...Schwein gehabt !

Gruß und Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## Angler1968 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



bassking schrieb:


> Moin ihr Aaljäger.
> 
> Hier mein Bericht vom Angeln am Dienstag.
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch !


----------



## wilfried (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



bassking schrieb:


> Moin ihr Aaljäger.
> 
> Hier mein Bericht vom Angeln am Dienstag.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, was für ein Erlebnis

Ich kann vom letzten Montag einen 88er unterarmdicken Aal von ca. 1400g melden und dein Erlebnis nachvollziehen, auch er hat gezogen und die Rute zu einer ungeahnten Biegung veranlaßt. 

Ich habe ihn nicht geräuchert sondern filetiert und gebraten, es war ein Genuß, den ich mit vier weiteren Freunden geteilt habe.

Mein Kumpel hat Gestern nach dem Fußballspiel gegen 23 Uhr  an der gleichen Stelle in ca. 3 Meter Tiefe einen 80er gezogen, danach folgte noch ein 65er und zum Schluß beim Einholen ein bis dahin unbemerkten 45er.

Nu bin ich richtig heiß und Anfang nächter Woche soll es wieder losgehen.


----------



## bassking (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Herzliches Petri, Wilfried...die großen Aale ziehen schon extrem-da bleibt man auch mal
zweiter Sieger... ein Kumpel
gelang dort schon der Fang eines 99ers...allerdings auf Köfi.

Das man die Großen filettieren und gut braten kann, wußte ich noch nicht !

Danke für den Tip...und Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

petri zu den schönen aalen,,,habe da mal eine frage: ich hab einen aal von 5 pfund 1,06m.....den kann ich wohl schlecht räuchern in einem stück !? würde den auch gern mal anders zu bereiten (braten) wie mache ich das ? muß die haut vorher abziehen ? hat da jemand mal ein paar tips? #c


----------



## tanner (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> petri zu den schönen aalen,,,habe da mal eine frage: ich hab einen aal von 5 pfund 1,06m.....den kann ich wohl schlecht räuchern in einem stück !? würde den auch gern mal anders zu bereiten (braten) wie mache ich das ? muß die haut vorher abziehen ? hat da jemand mal ein paar tips? #c



die Haut musst du abziehen, hinter dem Kopf die Haut einschneiden und die Haut zum Schwanzende abziehen, am Kopf den Aal festhalten, kleine Zange benutzen.
Unausgenommen klappt es am besten, aber ein wenig fummeln muss man schon. Mit entsprechenden Räucherofen kannst du ihn auch räuchern. In einem Tischräucherofen bekommst du ihn rein. Dort kann man ihn enstprechend richtig legen.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@ tanner

ok,thx für den tip.....#h


----------



## wilfried (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



bassking schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri, Wilfried...die großen Aale ziehen schon extrem-da bleibt man auch mal
> zweiter Sieger... ein Kumpel
> gelang dort schon der Fang eines 99ers...allerdings auf Köfi.
> 
> ...




Hallo Bassking, 

ein dicker gräucherter Aal ist meist sehr fettig, deshalb habe ich mich für das Braten entschieden. Aufgrund der Dicke ist bietet sich das Filetieren an, also Haut ab, Aal in Stücke schneiden und dann das Fleisch von den Gräten trennen, das ist relativ einfach, weil ja nur die Hautgräte vorhanden ist. 

Nun hast du schöne Stücke, die man mit etwas Zitrone beträufeln sollte, da das Fleisch großer Aale recht fest ist. Auf die ehemalige Hautseite kommt Bratfischgewürz, mit einem Teesieb ein wenig Mehl verteilen und dann mit dieser Seite ab in die mit Rapsöl vorgeheizte Pfanne. In der Pfanne wird dann die andere Seite genauso behandelt. Beim Braten müssen die Abschnitte ab und zu mal heruntergedrückt werden, weil der Aal ja immer noch ein Eigenleben entwickelt. Ist eine Seite fertig gebraten wir umgedreht. 

- Uns hat er so mit Kartoffeln und Sauce sehr gut geschmeckt -


----------



## bassking (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Vielen Dank, hört sich ja lecker an !
Super Tip. #6

Müsste man mal ausprobieren...

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Ronacts (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo
Ich war gestern Abend auch noch mal los und konnte 2 Bisse verzeichnen ,die auch 2 Aale gebracht haben. (66 und 50 cm.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri Ronny!


mfg Flo


----------



## GuidoOo (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Schön, schön...
ich will heute auch nochmal los...
bei uns ist gerade ine richtig schönes gewitter runtergekommen*hoff*


----------



## GuidoOo (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin...|wavey:
Bin gerade mit allen sachem vom nächtlichen ansitz fertig
Also:
Los gings um halb 9
um 10:15 waren alle ruten draußen und schon um 10:15 schlich sich ein leichtes Zuck, Zuck in den Bissanzeiger#6
Bügel auf und auf den Run warten,der auc nur ca. 10 sek auf sich warten ließ....ANHIEB...Boom rute Krumm und ein heftiges schlagen ging durch meine Knochen...ein prachtflussaal von über 80 cm hatte sich den tauwurm genämigt....DOCH DANN...ich bin etwas zu forsch ranngegangen und 1meter vorm boot schlitzte der aal aus#t so eine sch*****
hmm naja jedenfalls schonmal einer drann gewesen...
dann lange nichts bis auf viele kleine bisse auf tauwurm die wohl eher von plieten stammten...
ABER DANN: der Bissanzeiger an der anderen, mit wurmbestückten rute, zuckte erst leicht und wenige sekunden später machte der freilauf den rest...ANHIEB und der sitzt...aber irgenwie ein ganz anderes gefühl...Nein kein aal...vielleicht ein Brassen...aber was sich dann an der wasseroberfläche zeigte, machte mir überglücklich..eine stattliche Schleihe ließ den wurm nicht mehr los:vik: ab ins boot und staunen, da ich noch garkeine schleie gefangen hatte^^
die rute war mittlerweise schon wieder bestückt und an die sielbe stelle geworfen...keine 5 mins später ging die post wieder ab...ein schöner Run aber "nur" ein halbstarker Schuppi von ca 50cm ließ´sich den TAUI schmecken....Schnelles Foto und zurück ins element...danach ging nichts mehr außer halt diese verdammten Fehlbisse, da die fische am falschen ende des wurms nagten;+nur noch ein 30 barsch war drinn...also nochmal ebn gen land geschleppt und dabei 2 kleine Hechte erwischt( 60 und 45cm),welche wieder schwimmen:

Also die Schleie hatte ein gewicht von 4,526 Pfund und hatte eine Länge von 52cm!:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

So, endlich kann ich auch meinen ersten Aal für 2008 vermelden!

Und dann grad noch meinen PB mit 93cm und 1,9Kg.

http://img75.*ih.us/img75/8266/wirges2008035aa8.jpg
http://img75.*ih.us/img75/8266/wirges2008035aa8.88b6f334cb.jpg

Gefangen Samstag Nacht auf einen Salmo Perch Schwimmwobbler!!! |bigeyes:g:vik:

Man erlebt beim Angeln immer wieder Überraschungen...:q


----------



## Waagemann (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri zur geilen Schleie#6!Und natürlich auch den anderen Fängern,ich werd mich die Tage auch nochmal auf die Aale stürzen!

Bis dahin #h


----------



## schrauber78 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri Dirk! Schöne Schlange hast du da.


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum PB-Aal! #g


----------



## florianparske (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

In der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag konnte ich den einzigen Biss auf Wurm in der Weser in einen schönen 70er Aal verwandeln.
Leider hab ich kein Foto gemacht.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist:
Die aufgezogenen Tauwürmer hatten nach kurzer Zeit schon so Stückchen rausgeschnitten, als wenn ein Krebs Hautfetzen abkneifen würde.
Nun, Krebse hab ich in der Weser noch nicht gesehen...

Aber das eine mal war noch ein kleiner Bachflohkrebs am Wurm.
Können die kleinen Freunde (die Leibspeise von Aalen, dieser hatte den ganzen Magen damit voll) den Wurm in so kurzer Zeit so zurichten?

Habt ihr auch schonmal solche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Aalsucher29 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin.
Ich war heute von 8,30-12,30 bei auflaufendem Wasser in Otterndorf an der Elbe.

Auf Wattwurm konnte ich diese 4 Schleicher verhaften:

61cm/53cm/64cm/52cm alle samt gut genährt,zusammen hatten die 4 ein Gewicht von 1,55 Kg

Die Bisse waren sehr häftig und nicht zu übersehen.
Leider sind die Wollhandkrabben auch wieder zu haufe im Wasser.

Gruß Aalsucher29


----------



## roterneon (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri zu deinen Aalen, 
hat sich das Würmer graben ja wieder gelohnt.:q
Das nächste mal rufe mich vorher an, jetzt wo meine Hand wieder io ist, kann ich wieder Wattwürmer graben.Dann brauchst nicht alleine los.#h
Gruß
neon


----------



## scemler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Aalsucher29 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich war heute von 8,30-12,30 bei auflaufendem Wasser in Otterndorf an der Elbe.
> 
> Auf Wattwurm konnte ich diese 4 Schleicher verhaften:
> ...



Petri.

Meinst du wirklich von 8:30 - 12:30, oder von 20:30 - 0:30?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

...ist schon normal das man an Tidengewässern die Aale tagsüber fangen kann...


----------



## Aalsucher29 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ja meine von Morgens bis Mittags.

Bei Auflaufendem Wasser ist es den Aalen egal,dafür habe ich so manches Nachtangeln auf Aal als Schneider beendet-auf das Tiedengewässer ist halt verlass-back to Basic,lach...

Letzten Dienstag waren es in der Mittagszeit 7 Aale und 5 Platten-ist um einiges angenehmer bei Tageslicht zu fangen.

Gruß Aalsucher29

@RoterNeon-beim nächsten mal gehen wir wieder zusammen.

Aber bitte ohne blutige Verletzungen ;-(( sah echt übel aus.


----------



## roterneon (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

lol, ich versuche mein bestes...... mich natürlich nächstes mal NICHT zu verletzen.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So, endlich kann ich auch meinen ersten Aal für 2008 vermelden!
> 
> Und dann grad noch meinen PB mit 93cm und 1,9Kg.
> 
> ...


 

petri zu dem schönen aal,,,so wie deine jacke und hose aussieht,mußt du mit ihm ja ganz schön gekämpft haben !?! 
 :vik:#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hey Aalhunter!

Ja, der hat nachts um 0 Uhr rum auf nen Oberflächenwobbler gebissen (war eigentlich auf Zander Jagd)!|bigeyes
Ich stand auf nem Steg und als ich ihn da rauf gehoben hab, ist der Kerl vom Haken gefallen...
Die anschließenden zwei Minuten waren dann reiner Kampf: 
Dirk gegen Aal

Aber nachdem ich ihn ordentlich gewürgt hab, war das Monster besiegt!!!:vik:


----------



## Aalhunter33 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

|supergri


----------



## Raabiat (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

der Salmo Perch scheint ein guter Aal-Wobbler zu sein 
ich hatte vor zwei Jahren einen am hellichten Tag flach geschleppt im Freiwasser in ca. 2m Tiefe bei locker 16m Tiefe  die Polen bauen eben Allround-Köder


----------



## Benny1982 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

:q:q:q:q Glückwunsch zum erwürgten Aal! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Jonas Müller (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri an alle 

Konnte am Sonntag diesen 83 Aal fangen ;:m
Gebissen hat er um halb 3 in der früh auf Rehleber in der Donau;:vik:

Grüße Jonas


----------



## Kuschi777 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

HI,

glückwunsch zum Aal,
wo fischst du den in der Donau weil du ja aus Donauwörht kommst.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Bei mir gab`s gestern drei Aale:

einen fetten 78er, einen mit 68 und mit 63cm.

Das entschädigt schon mal ein bisschen für den miserablen Mai...
Fotos gab es keine, aus purer Faulheit...:q


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Gestern haben die Aale mal für mein Gewässer sehr gut bebissen:
Heraus kamen drei fette Schlängler zwischen 75 und 80cm sowie eine 60er Strippe.
Alle Bisse kamen auf Tauwurm mit Muschelaroma.


----------



## Steph75 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Oha. Jetzt sind 60cm Aale schon "Strippen"  !!!!!!! #d


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Oha. Jetzt sind 60cm Aale schon "Strippen" !!!!!!! #d


 Dem ist nunmal so. je weiter man nach Süden kommt, desto grösser werden die Aale.
Bei euch im Norden darf man ja schon ab 35cm mitnehmen, was ich persönlich für Blödsinn halte


----------



## Ronacts (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ich war gestern Aben nochmal von 22,30 bis 24,00 Uhr nochmals unterwegs und konnte aber keinen Aal bändigen.
Bisse waren ohne Ende, konnte aber nur einen verwerten:
leider kein Aal sondern wieder mal ein kleiner Wels auf Hühnerherzen.
Gruß und Petri
Ronny


----------



## Aalfreund (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@schrauber in Ostfriesland haben wir das lächerliche Maß von 28cm.:c


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Aalfreund schrieb:


> @schrauber in Ostfriesland haben wir das lächerliche Maß von 28cm.:c


 
Na dann ist es ja kein Wunder, dass es hier immer weniger Aale werden, wenn ihr sogar die Schnürsenkel für Kinderschuhe mitnehmen dürft. Die haben ja keine Chance mehr die Flüsse hoch zu wandern. :c

P.S.: Das geht nicht gegen die Angler, sondern eher gegen die Grosskopferten, die die Mindestmaße festlegen.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Aalfreund schrieb:


> @schrauber in Ostfriesland haben wir das lächerliche Maß von 28cm.:c


 
Das sind ja fast schon Glasaale bzw. die Larven :q:q...

Sauerei, das ist ja kein Schonmaß #d #q :r


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ja ja, wenn man sowas hört, dann könnte man heulen...


----------



## Welskescherer (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Auch wenn bei uns das MIndestmaß nur bei 28cm liegt, kann man sich ja ein persönliches Mindestmaß setzen. Das liegt bei mir so bei 50cm.
So erspart man sich auch das cm-genaue Nachmessen eines lebenden Aales.

Gruß Welskescherer


----------



## Fury87 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Wieso Beschweren sich die meisten über Wels fänge? #c Gibt es die am Rhein wirklich so oft? Ich würde mich voll über einen Wels Freuen! Aber die Gibt es im Münster und Umgebung so gut wie gar nicht! #d


----------



## Holger (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Na dann ist es ja kein Wunder, dass es hier immer weniger Aale werden, wenn ihr sogar die Schnürsenkel für Kinderschuhe mitnehmen dürft. Die haben ja keine Chance mehr die Flüsse hoch zu wandern. :c
> 
> P.S.: Das geht nicht gegen die Angler, sondern eher gegen die Grosskopferten, die die Mindestmaße festlegen.


 
Petri allen Fängern ersma ! #6

Schrauber, wie Recht du hast.....aber jeder Angler kann für sich sein eigenes Maß setzen, was die 28 cm deutlich überschreiten sollte....

Ich persönlich entnehme Aale ab einer Länge von 45-50 cm, da wo das Maß zum Räuchern anfängt.

Da sind brauchbare Aale, und stellen hier so den Durchschnittsaal dar. 

Leider gibt es hier auch noch genügend Angler, die auch die kleinen Aale mitnehmen.....


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@ Steph75: Mach dir nichts draus, ein 60er ist schon ein sehr guter Aal, besonders, wenn er gut genährt ist, das wissen wir alle. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass wir sehr küstennah wohnen. Im Süden der Republik ist es nun mal so, dass es dort nicht die gewaltigen Stückzahlen gibt, sondern eher Qualität, wohingegen wir manchmal im Kanal erstmal 10 Aale fangen müssen, um einen über 60cm zu fangen.....

Gruß Ingo


----------



## serge7 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Na dann ist es ja kein Wunder, dass es hier immer weniger Aale werden, wenn ihr sogar die Schnürsenkel für Kinderschuhe mitnehmen dürft. Die haben ja keine Chance mehr die Flüsse hoch zu wandern. :c


 
Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Grund warum die Aale immer weniger werden...

Das Problem ist eher: Wie kommen genug Aale zum laichen zurück in die Sargassosee und wie kommen die Glasaale wieder in unsere Flußsysteme...Da liegt der Hund im Pfeffer begraben und nicht wie groß das Mindestmaß in Ostfriesland ist... 

Meine Meinung.


----------



## The_Pitbull (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo also mein Persöhnliches Mindesmaß liegt bei 40cm und wäre auch voll dafür das es bis dahin auch Hochgesetzt wird.Und wie Serge schon sagte ganz weit oben Anfangen und nicht bei uns Anglern.In diesem Sinne hoffe ich das die Japaner usw bald Erkennen werden das Dosen nicht Schmecken.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Steph75 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hi Leute.
Ich wollte nun wirklich keine Mindestmaß Diskussion auslösen. Ich glaube nicht,das wir darüber Reden brauchen ob ein Mindestmaß von 28 cm für den Aal zu wenig ist. Das ist ne Grösse mit der man nun so garnichts anfangen kann, und die meisen Angler haben bei uns ihre eigenen Mindestmaße die Gott sei Dank deutlich über dieser "Witz" Größe liegen. Wie auch ja schon bei einigen Vorrednern zu lesen war.
Allerdings ist ein 60 er Aal keine Strippe, auch nicht im Süden wie uns einige weiß machen wollen.
Wie Serge7 bereits schrieb,liegt es aber ganz sicher nicht an unseren Mindestmaßen,das die Aale immer weniger werden. Das hat andere Gründe.
So hatten wir z.b in den 70er Jahren bei uns in der Ems, Glasaalaufstiege von mehreren Tonnen und im Jahr 2003 nur noch von knapp 20 Kilo.Man könnte jetzt noch etliche Gründe aufzählen warum das so ist (z.b Abfischen der Glasaale, Krankheiten,Kraftwerke etc.) wäre allerdings ein wenig zu viel OT.
Mfg Stephan


----------



## Hefti (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moinsen



Steph75 schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> Ich wollte nun wirklich keine Mindestmaß Diskussion auslösen. Ich glaube nicht,das wir darüber Reden brauchen ob ein Mindestmaß von 28 cm für den Aal zu wenig ist. Das ist ne Grösse mit der man nun so garnichts anfangen kann, und die meisen Angler haben bei uns ihre eigenen Mindestmaße die Gott sei Dank deutlich über dieser "Witz" Größe liegen. Wie auch ja schon bei einigen Vorrednern zu lesen war.
> Allerdings ist ein 60 er Aal keine Strippe, auch nicht im Süden wie uns einige weiß machen wollen.
> Wie Serge7 bereits schrieb,liegt es aber ganz sicher nicht an unseren Mindestmaßen,das die Aale immer weniger werden. Das hat andere Gründe.
> ...


 
Da ich auch die Ems befische und bei den von dir genannten Zahlen beinahe aus den Schuhen gekippt bin, wollte ich dich fragen, wo du die Zahlen her hast. Würde mich brennend interessieren.

@all
Ganz dickes Sorry für OT. Aber das hat mich doch ziemlich geschockt.
Und um mal ein bißchen On Topic in meinem Beitrag zu reinzubringen. Dickes Petri zu den ganzen, schönen Aalen. Ich werde jetzt bald auch wieder endlich ins Geschehen eingreifen können. Werde dann natürlich auch brav berichten.|rolleyes

MfG
Hefti


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Also im Moment läuft es ganz gut - letzte Nacht :

1 Aal / 84 cm knappes Kilogramm
1 Aal / 76 cm 850 g

1 Schnürsenkel (schwimmt wieder)

Gefangen im Rhein (Großraum Köln) - alle auf Tauwurm!

Beide sehr gut genährt und manchmal zahlt es sich aus, angeln zu gehen, wenn alle anderen Fußball gucken!

;O)

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@ Ernie: Petri zu den schönen Schläuchen!

Bei mir lief`s letzte Nacht nicht so besonders: Ein ziemlich fetter 68er Raubaal und eine 45er Strippe (schwimmt wieder) gingen mir an den Haken.

Mein Kollege fing einen schönen 66cm Schuppenkarpfen, den er zufällig an der Rückenflosse mit einem Illex Squad Minnow gehakt hatte. Ich musste Keschern. 

@ all: 
Wenn ich von einer Strippe rede, ist dies meine persönliche Einschätzung von einem guten Aal. Ich nehme nun mal keine so kleinen Aale mit (außer er hat bis zum Arsch geschluckt).
Deswegen müssen nicht gleich irgendwelche Nordlichter eingeschnappt sein...:m


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hier sind doch keine Eingeschnappt Ändere doch einfach mal deine Ausdrucksweise,dann klappts auch mit den Nachbarn#6.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Steph75 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@ Aalround-Spinner.
Nee,nee. Eingeschnappt sind wir sicher nicht.
Eingeschnappte Nordlichter hören sich anders an. Unterkühlt wäre das richtige Wort 

@ Hefti
In Höhe Leer werden in der Ems jährlich Probefischungen auf Glasaale durchgeführt.
Diese Zahlen werden dann bei uns in der Vereinszeitung veröffentlicht.
Ausserdem haben Boardie Holger und ich letztens in Holland jemanden getroffen,der diese Zählungen wohl jahrelang gemacht hat. Der hat uns diese dramatischen Zahlen leider bestätigt.


----------



## GuidoOo (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

*Ein schöner abend#6*

Von gestern auf heute sind Sven aka g-hunter und ich zum geziehlten Ansitz auf Aal losgefahen.
An der Stelle angekommen( Etwas späht...erst um halb 11) gingen die Ruten raus und keine 5 min spähter guckte Sven auf seinen Bissanzeiger und wusste sich nicht recht zu äußern:" Guido....o....da...!!"
"Ja hau an MENSCH...." aber da wars zu späht...der erste Aal des Abends hatte VIEL Glück^^|kopfkratnaja macht nichts...denn bereits um 11 kam dann ein erneuter Biss, der von Sven mit einem Anhieb gekontert wurde: "Der sitzt..."
Ab in den Kescher und die 81ger Schlange war "im Sack"
An diesem Tage waren SEHR VIELE Fehlbisse und erstbeim einpacken...also so gegen vier Uhr kam dann ein schöner Biss auf meine mit Tauwurm ganierte Grundrute....Auch diese Schlange zappelte kurze Zeit spähter in Kescher.
Resultat: Dafür das wir die Stelle zum ersten Mal beangelten, ganicht schlecht:vik:
Aal: 81 cm und 943 gr
Aal: 76 cm und 947 gr
Beide bissen auf Taui

Mfg und Petri GuidoOo


----------



## FrankL80 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

bin grad wieder vom vereinsee da und konnte trotzgehupe und schützenfestlerm einen von gut 45 überlisten.ca 1,5 vom ufer entfernt


----------



## Ronacts (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ich war gestern Abend mal wieder für ne Stunde raus, konnte auch einen Miniaal fangen , der aber grad ein bißchen größer war wie sein Köder.
Kurz vor 24,00 Uhr ging dann noch ein Döbel von 45 an den Haken.
Gruß und Petri Ronny


----------



## erhanovic (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo
ich konnte letzte woche samstag 2 schöne aale überlisten 
satte 1,15m zeigte das massband und der andere 1,05m und 2 fäuste dick ungelogen sehen auf bilder immer so ******* klein aus :vik:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=251&pictureid=1880

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=251&pictureid=1878


Lg
erhanovic#h


----------



## Koalano1 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

das ist ja ein brummer!
petri!


----------



## porscher (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

das sind echt fette tiere. PETRI!!!


----------



## Fury87 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Echt dicke Dinger, aber wie kann man solche Aale mitnehmen? #q Die schmecken Garantiert nicht mehr, und sind bestimmt über 20 Jahre alt! -_- Foto machen, und wieder rein damit! Alles was über 80cm ist, kann man kaum noch essen und räuchern sowieso nicht! Ich will hier kein stress machen, aber ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen! #c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Wieso kann man nicht einfach mal die Finger stillhalten?
Das einzige was du damit erreichst, ist Streit. Wenn du dies nicht schaffst, dann machs doch nächstes mal bitte per PN. Teile zwar deine Meinung aber mittlerweile kotzen die täglichen c&r Diskussionen an. Das mit dem Foto wird wohl ein Grund dafür gewesen sein, die Aale mitzunehmen. Und über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.

mfg Flo


----------



## Palerado (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Super Aale!!!
Ich hätte die auch mitgenommen!


----------



## scemler (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



erhanovic schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich konnte letzte woche samstag 2 schöne aale überlisten
> satte 1,15m zeigte das massband und der andere 1,05m und 2 fäuste dick ungelogen sehen auf bilder immer so ******* klein aus :vik:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=251&pictureid=1880
> ...



Heilige *******! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Klinke (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

alter verwalter das is ja ein urviech!!
und wenn man so einen aal mitnimmt ist doch nix dabei, so groß wird der eh nur irgendwo wo er nicht abwandern kann.
was hat man davon den wieder reinzusetzen?|kopfkrat hmm irgendwann fängt mal ein 2ter den mit glück aber sonst? stirbt er dann an altersschwäche...
so schmeckt er wenigstens noch jemandem.


----------



## IngoSuntken (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Wahnsünn! 

Was für krasse Schlangün! :vik:


----------



## Aalhunter33 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

petri zu den schönen aalen......anständig durchgaren,,2,5 stunden im rauch und danach gnatzen (essen) als würdest du mundharmonika spielen. 
                                    :vik:


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri zu den Mordsviechern!!! #6

Ich finde, dass große Aale gerade besser wie die Kleinen schmecken. Also schön lange im Räucherofen bei 90°C garen und dann bei 50°C räuchern!


----------



## Waagemann (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Was für Aale Petri#6!


----------



## erhanovic (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



> Echt dicke Dinger, aber wie kann man solche Aale mitnehmen? #q Die schmecken Garantiert nicht mehr, und sind bestimmt über 20 Jahre alt! -_- Foto machen, und wieder rein damit! Alles was über 80cm ist, kann man kaum noch essen und räuchern sowieso nicht! Ich will hier kein stress machen, aber ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen! #c



wie dumm ist das denn ich würd eher den kleinern frei lassen und den größeren mitnehemen aber nicht um gekehrt 

naja DANKE DEN ANDEREN FÜR DIE SCHÖNEN KOMMENTARE


----------



## bewillknevill (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petrie zu den schönen Riesenschlangen!
Da sag ich nur
#r#r
(Ich Hätte sie auch mit genommen)
Nicht von den Neidern ärgern lassen, Ich poste
meine Fänge zwar nur noch ganz selten, aber weiter so!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ich schaft man es gleich 2 meteraale am stück zu fangen? klasse


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Matze 28 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch, zu den beiden  riesen. Mal schaun Ob ich das heute nacht noch überbieten kann, he he ......

Gruss matze


----------



## The_Pitbull (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri von mir also Schmecken werden die wohl wirklich nicht mehr aber hätte sie auch mitgenommen|wavey:Gruß Pitti


----------



## erhanovic (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo 
das ging mir die ganze zeit im kopf herum ob sie schmecken oder nicht 
ich muss ehrlich sagen BOMBEEEEEE HABEN DIE GRADE  GESCHMECKT EINFACH NUR SUPER LECKER MANN KONNTE GLATT DIE FINGER MIT ESSEN 
DIE KLEINEN AALE SCHMECKEN NICHT SO GUT  HIN GEGEN .


den andern viel petri


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



erhanovic schrieb:


> BOMBEEEEEE HABEN DIE GRADE GESCHMECKT EINFACH NUR SUPER LECKER MANN KONNTE GLATT DIE FINGER MIT ESSEN
> DIE KLEINEN AALE SCHMECKEN NICHT SO GUT HIN GEGEN .


 
Sag ich doch...:m


----------



## Benefitz (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo

Glückwunsch all den Fängern!!!!
Ich hätte mal ne Frage an euch und zwar wollte ich fragen welche Erfahrungen ihr am Plauer See auf Aal gemacht habt????


----------



## GiantKiller (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

An alle Aalangler:

War jemand gestern auf Aal? Wenn ja wie waren die Erfolge.

Einige Experten meinen ja, dass nach einem Wetterumschwung wie er gestern im Süden stattfand, der Aal nicht läuft. Ist das so? Wie lange dauert es dann üblicherweise bis der Aal sich an den neuen Luftdruck angepasst hat und wieder frisst?


----------



## Tornado91 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ich war gestern bis 0.00 Uhr los - Nicht ein Zupfer!!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> An alle Aalangler:
> 
> War jemand gestern auf Aal? Wenn ja wie waren die Erfolge.
> 
> Einige Experten meinen ja, dass nach einem Wetterumschwung wie er gestern im Süden stattfand, der Aal nicht läuft. Ist das so? Wie lange dauert es dann üblicherweise bis der Aal sich an den neuen Luftdruck angepasst hat und wieder frisst?


 

Das werde Ich Heute Abend mal testen wie sich unsere Berliner Aale hier so zeigen...
Gestern Abend hab Ich mich noch in den Schlaf geschwitzt, bis es irgendwann gegen 22.30Uhr mal anfing nen bisschen zu Gewittern und zu Regnen. Geregnet hat es dann bis Heute so um 16.00Uhr mit nen paar kleinen Pausen.
Bin mal gespannt, werde mich so gegen 20.30 Uhr auf den weg machen...

Gruß Mike


----------



## Ronacts (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo
Ich werde in einer Stunde auch nochmal losziehen.
Werde morgen berichten.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## SHGNordi (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hi,
bei mir gabs gestern leider nix  nichtmal nen Zupfer. Kurz vorm Feierabend nur nen Babyzander, der wieder zurück musste...


----------



## Benefitz (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

war von gestern auf heute brachte vier Aale der größte war 54cm. Haben eigentlich auch ganz gut gebissen.


----------



## degl (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

An der Elbe(HH-Hafen) sechs Stunden ohne Biss, kenn ich so eigentlich überhaupt nicht............;+

War aber auch ein besch........Wetterchen:c

gruß degl


----------



## Ronacts (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo
Hier meine Resultate von gestern Nacht, nachdem es so extrem abgekühlt hat muss ich sagen ich war gegen 22,00 Uhr am Wasser und es hat bis 24,00 Uhr wirklich an einem Stück gebissen.
Verwerten konnte ich 2 Bisse:
Aale einer 50 cm und einer genau 80 cm
Somit war der Wetterumschwung diese Mal weniger von Bedeutung.

Gruß und Petri Ronny


----------



## Waagemann (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger der letztens Wochen!

Ich war die letzte Nacht auch los und konnte einen guten Aal fangen...

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/6774/dscf0886zj8.jpg

...mit 82cm mein neuer PB!Gebissen auf ein 5cm Tauwurm:q!
Boardie BlackFox konnte auch noch einen 60er und eine kleine Schleie fangen!

mfg daniel


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

So also wie gesagt bin Ich ja Freitag Abend los, das Wetter war beschxxxxxxxen. War um 20.00Uhr am Wasser und geregnet hat es dann noch bis ca. 22.00Uhr. Fänge waren 2 Aale (57 und knappe 70cm), 4 Barsche (zwischen 32cm und 40cm) und ein Rotauge mit 37cm... Also vom Wetter abgesehen nicht mal der schlechteste Angelabend :m

Gruß Mike


----------



## Henryhst (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

War am Samstag aufm sund gewesen.
Fänge: 2x Barsch 1x Brassen 65cm und 3x Aal 68cm, 70cm und 72cm.
Köder: Tauwurm
Wann: 20uhr-23,15uhr.


----------



## GuidoOo (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Auch ich war am We los...
Es war echt Besch*****
Um 20 uhr angekommen, empfingen uns Barsche ohne ende...
Nur die Größe war zum verzweifeln..so um die 10 cm...sch****wurmrauber...:vnaja
Die ganze nacht nichts erst um 4:45 morgens kam ein brutaler biss auf meine mit taui ganierte Grundrute...Resultat war ein schöner 81cm Aal von 1241 gr
Mein freund fing danach noch 4 Brassen -60cm

mfg und petri Guido


----------



## The_Pitbull (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute ich weiß gehört hier eigentlich nicht her aber wollte nicht extra ein Thread Aufmachen.Und zwar hab ich mir ne Vorfach Muschelschnur gehollt und die ist 0,50mm dick meint ihr das geht noch als Vorfach zum Aalangeln oder ist es zu dick?Gruß Pitti


----------



## astra-g-16v (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo
leute frag mich immer was macht ihr mit solchen riesen dinger die kann mann doch garnicht mehr essen so viel fett was da dran ist.
klar würde ich mich freuen wenn ich auch mal so nen grossen fangen würde aber wüsste dann nicht was ich mit dem machen sollte.

MfG


----------



## John Doe12 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@Pitbull

Mach dir nicht soviele Gedanken um Vorfächer,Haken etc.nutz die Zeit lieber zum angeln und probieren.
Ich hab vor ca. 20 Jahren mit 0,40er und 0,45ern geangelt und die Aale hat es nicht interessiert,das wird es heute auch nicht,allerdings halte ich 0,50 für völlig unnötig,ich hab bisher Aale über 3pfd und knapp 90cm problemlos mit 0,35er Vorfächern bezwungen.

@astra-g-16v

Den letzten 87er mit über 3pfd. hab ich 2,5 bis 3h geräuchert und geschmeckt hat er vorzüglich,wurde hier aber schon diskutiert und ist eh alles offtopic.

Zum Thema gibts auch noch was,Petri an alle Fänger,sind ein paar schöne "Schlangen" dabei,mal sehen ob ich am WE etwas Zeit finde zum Aalangeln,war zuletzt irgendwann im Juni unterwegs,wird nötig Zeit.

Martin


----------



## astra-g-16v (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

glaub ich dir das es geschmeckt hat über den geschmack lässt sich streiten.


----------



## Steph75 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



astra-g-16v schrieb:


> glaub ich dir das es geschmeckt hat über den geschmack lässt sich streiten.


Was will er uns nur damit sagen???? |kopfkrat


----------



## battlemole (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

War seltzen Samstag draußen mit  meinem Bruder am Rhein (4 Ruten)..
zahlreiche Bisse, gefangen aber nur einen Aal + einen baby Wels.


----------



## GuidoOo (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

also wenn ich die etwas dickeren aale fange, dann legen wir sie in sauer ein und es schmeckt ebenfalls sehr lecker#6

ICh werde heutenacht wieder einen ansitz mit meinem freund, der schon 10 mal los war(UND DAS OHNE AAL), wagen =)


----------



## Hausmarke (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Gestern Harburger Elbbrücken konnte ich 2 verhaften.57cm und 65 cm.
Gruß Hausmarke


----------



## schadstoff (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Gestern Abend gegen 23.30 im naturbad Nordost in leipzig gefangen...

Länge 72 cm Gew. ca. 1000g

Köder: Darm vom Karpfen
Rute: Walchensee von jenzi
Rolle: Exori 
Schnur 0.30er Mono
Montage: Grund selbsthakmontage

http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/130708033502_S7300309.JPG 

Ps. ja ich schau leicht belämmert ...aber das Bier schmeckte Gut ^^


----------



## Aaligator04 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin Leutz...
Bin gerade vom Fischen zurück.
War endlich mal wieder an meinem geliebten Bach (max. 3m breit).
Wurde auch diesmal nicht enttäuscht,obwohl ich aufgrund
des Niedrigwassers (max.50-60cm) zunächst skeptisch war.
Es fing an wie so oft wenn danach nix mer geht.
Nämlich mit nem räudigen Kaulbarsch allerdings kapital ca.15cm.
Etwas später folgte ein schöner Gründling muahhhhh.
Dann war Totenstille...
Bevor eine Rute ohne Vorwarnung ansatzlos losdonnerte.
Ich konnte einen kapitalen Fisch haken der leider nach wenigen sekunden ausschlitzte.
Ich kenne,befische "meinen Bach" seid über 15 Jahren.
Das war mit Sicherheitein Aal und zwar der 3Pfund aufwärts Kategorie.
Personal Best in dem Bach (an genau der Stelle) 98cm 5Pfd. 120gr.!
Ok... Der war futsch :-(
Im weiteren Verlauf  konnte ich noch 2 Schleicher verhaften.
62cm. 525gr.
68cm  920gr. (glaub noch nie son fetten Aal in der Größe gesehen)
Um 1h war schlagmals ENDE mit den Bissen.
Um 2h weggepackt und fix nach Haus!!!
Gruss Bastian


----------



## sl4ve_zer0 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

grad dies wochenende war ich mit meim schwarger los, wir saßen anna weser und schon so gegen 11 uhr war dann auch schon unser erhoffter aal dran. konnt sich sehen lassen.
75 cm lang und ca. 1,2 kg schwer.


----------



## H.Christians (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@Aaligator04  und sl4ve_zer0

Sorry ist zwar offtopic aber: Lest Ihr euch eigentlich Eure Texte durch???

Das ist ja nur noch |peinlich|peinlich.

Würde mein 10 jähriger Sohn so schreiben, würde ich ausflippen.

#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Bitzi (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

War Freitag Abend 11.07 los mitm Kumpel, Ziel war die Elbe wo wir bis um halb 3.  die  Nacht verbrachten.
Den ersten Aal hatten wir um 21:30 Uhr mit eine größe von 57cm. Dann ging die Post ab es ging Schlag auf Schlag.  Alle Aale waren zwischen 35cm und 57cm, gezählt hatten wir 18 Aale und 2 Welse. 4 Aale waren vergleichbar mit nem Schnürsenkel und haben die Freiheit gesehen.
Die Welse wollten wir eigendlich wo anders aussetzen haben eine kleine Aquariumpumpe genommen für die Sauerstoffzufuhr. Schade um diese beiden kleinen Babys sie haben den Transport nicht überstanden. Der eine Wels hatte eine Größe von 43cm der andere 35cm.

Mit einer Kombination aus Tauwurm und Mistwurm hat jeder Aal gebissen.
Die Welse bissen auf 2 Tauwürmer.
Fangeigenschaft : Grundangeln


   Gruß
Bitzi


----------



## GuidoOo (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Erst einmal Petri zu der guten Strecke!

Off Topic: aber warum entnehmt ihr die welse?tut das denn not? darf man etwar wieder lebendhältern? also kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...#dsetzt sie doch einfach das nächste mal wieder zurück...habt ihr die welse denn noch verwertet...naja ich wills garnicht wissen...wegen mindestmaß..und will auch keine diskusion auslösen......#d

ON ToPic: Auch ich war von gestern auf heute los: Ich kann nur sagen: es lohnt sich auch mal bis in die Frühern morgenstunden zu angeln!
Die bisse kamen alle erst nach 2 Uhr und der letzte kam um kurz vor 5!Diesmal war es nicht die größe, aber dafür ein paar mehr

Für mein freund muss es allerdings ziehmlisch deprimierend gewesen sein...Er 0 Aale und Ich 5....^^
Alle bissen auf Taui

Naja hier sind sie
Der kleine : 52cm
der größte: 66cm

Mfg und Petri Guido#h


----------



## Bitzi (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir, der ganz rechte nicht schlecht schöner Bursche. Genau richtig zum räuchern. *g*

*Off Topic*

Mir ist schon klar das das Mindestmaß bei 75cm liegt. Ich habs ja auch mit zu geschrieben das wir die beiden in einer großen Tonnen mitgenommen haben und auch ausreichend mit Luft versorgten. Schade drum das sie es nicht geschafft haben.

Was meinste was an der Elbe an Welse gefangen werden. Wie Sand am mehr ist schon ne richtige Welsplage, von 10cm - 50cm ist alles dabei. Wenn jeder 2. schon es als Plage bezeichnet muß das schon was heißen.
Nur die größeren wollen nicht so.
Aus diesem Grund weil es da so viele gibt wollten wir diese beiden in einem Teich aussetzen wo sie sicher besser aufgehoben sind und sich gegebenfals vermehren können.

Nur mal zur Info das was wir machen ab und an mal dient nicht zu unserer Bereicherung sondern hat einen Sinn fürs spätere Leben. Jemehr Fische immer wieder neu ausgesetzt werden um so besser. 

Gruß
Bitzi


----------



## GuidoOo (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ok...dann kann ichs verstehen...ist das in der elbe echt schon so hammer schlimm mit den welsen...bei uns gibts fast garkeine...außer etwas größere...so ü 1m...

ja der aal wird auch schön im rauch baden...

das ist jetzt aber genug mit Off Topic

Bye bye...Guido


----------



## Ronacts (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo Jungs 
@Bitzi
Petri zu der Aalstrecke
Auch ich war gestern nochmal los nachdem es sich wieder extrem abgekühlt hatte und er Mond alles schön erhellt hat
Bisse hatte ich in 1,5 Stunden 4 , wobei ich einen verwerten konnte.
1 Aal von knapp 60 cm

Gruß und Petri
Ronny


----------



## sepia (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

war gestern auch unterwegs,
Luft hat sich auch bei mir extrem abgekühlt, als ich nach Hause bin um 24 Uhr hatte es in der Stadt gerade mal 10°C. Also am Fluss draussen noch n bissl weniger,
Wasser hat extrem viel Treibheu/gras gehabt, so dass es ne mühselige Angelei war.

Insgesamt einen unerkannten Biss gehabt, der beim Angel einholen nen 20-25cm Aal gebracht hat, ab in die Freiheit (mein kleinster Aal bisher). und ich dann ab ins Bett.

war leider nich so n toller erhoffter Aalansitz.


----------



## EmsLiga (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

@all

bin hier im AB eigentlich nur zum Skat zocken und entdecke jetzt diesen Thread :m

Bei uns in der Ems sind die Aale bei den cm Angaben nicht so schwer 

Hoffe auch noch diese Saison die 80ziger Marke zu knacken und mind. 3 Pfund #6

Bis dato war mein größter 70 cm und 645gr . #q 

Petri und Kapitaale
Robert


----------



## Norge Fan (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

War gestern abend vom Boot auf Aal.1 x 60 cm und 2 x ca. 30 cm.Die kleineren hatten zum Glück den Haken im Maul sitzen und konnten so ohne Probleme releast werden.Zum Schluss konnte mein Schwiegervater nur durch einen beherzten Sprung seine Angel retten,die nachdem die Pose mit einem Ruck verschwand sich gerade vom Boot verabschieden wollte.Bremse geschlossen,Bügel zu und ein Karpfen der 5 Pfd Klasse auf Tauwurm sorgten für die unfreiwillige Einlage |supergri.Gruß #hRenè


----------



## BastiHessen (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Komme eben vom Grundansitz am Main bei Offenbach.

Resultat:
1 Aal - 47cm
1 Wels - ca. 30cm
10 Schwarzmundgrundeln

Aal und Wels durften wieder schwimmen, Grundeln hab ich abgeschlagen.

Leider muss ich morgen arbeiten. Bisse kommen momentan bei uns Schlag auf Schlag aber erst wenn es dunkel ist und die Grundeln nicht mehr beissen.

Die rauben einem Tagsüber echt den letzten Nerv.

Grüße
Basti


----------



## Hai2 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Meine Wenigkeit war auch mal wieder los und es gibt folgendes zu berichten:

Mittwoch Nachtmittag gegen fünf Uhr hole ich meinen Kumpel Chris ab, es soll mal wieder ne nette Aalnacht werden. Erst in den Angelladen nochn bisschen was einkaufen und ab gehts ans Wasser. Dort angekommen werden die Ruten montiert und schnell noch ein paar KöFis gestippt. 
ÄHM ... ist natürlich ein enormer Vorteil die Maden zu vergessen |kopfkrat. Angler sind bekanntlich erfinderisch und zum Glück haben wir ein paar Brötchen mitgenommen, dessen Teig uns ausreichend Rotaugen bescheren sollte. Zwischendrin fange ich auch ein gerade mal fingerlanges Fischchen und köder dieses sofort tot am Einzelhaken mit Stahlvorfach an. Die erste Rute liegt und ich widme mich weiter dem Stippen. 
Es dauert keine Viertelstunde, da tut sich was an der Köfirute. Tock, tock. Ich klappe den Bügel auf und nehme die Schnur in die Hand. Kurze Zeit tut sich gar nichts, dann fängt die Schnur an mit richtig Tempo von der Spule zu laufen. Bremse überprüft, Bügel zu, Anschlag, Sitzt. Mein Gegner wehrt sich mächtig und die Grundrute spielt ihre Aktion aus. Zuerst denke ich an einen Hecht, doch was da kurz vor der Abenddämmerung (es war noch taghell) die Oberfläche durchbricht, bringt mich doch etwas zum Stutzen. Ein wirklicher Brocken von Aal versucht immer wieder in die Tiefe zu stossen. Nach einigen kurzen Fluchten liegt die Schlange im Kescher und der erste Eindruck bestätigt sich. Der ist richtig FETT und weggeschluckt hat er auch gut. Der Haken vom Stahlvorfach ist nicht mehr zu sehen. |bigeyes Erst mal den Aaltöter ansetzen...joa wenn der ma ansatzweise passen würde. Gibts die eigentlich auch für solche Aale? Der erste Versuch sitzt ganz gut und nach dem Zweiten ist Ruhe, viel dicker darf der Aal aber wirklich ned sein...:q
Die Nacht bringt uns jeweils noch einen Schnürsenkel und jeweils einen Karpfen. Die KöFis wurden die gesamte Nacht nicht mehr angerührt.








Der Gute hatte 2,1kg bei exakt 91cm Länge


----------



## Korki (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri Hai2 für Deine Riesen Schlange.
Hatte am Die. auch einen riesen Erfolg. Aal von 97cm und 1700 gramm. Sehe selbst


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

|bigeyes supi..petri zu den goilen schleichern,da macht das angeln laune.


----------



## GuidoOo (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ui ui ui da schaut man ja nicht shclecht =)
mein kumpel selber ist heute auch los...mal schauen was sich bei hm tut!

Petrie mfg Guido


----------



## bassking (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri , Jungs- zu den geilen Aalen !

Schöne Fangberichte sind immer nett zu lesen ... 

Bassking.


----------



## kingandre88 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri!!!Da wird man ja neidisch,mein grösster war 68cm#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri, zu den klassen Schlangen.
Bei uns ist das dieses Jahr nicht so doll mit den Aalen, aber einen habe ich dann doch erwischen können,...




78 cm hatte er


----------



## Aalhunter33 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

aus dem kannste ja schon 2 machen |supergri,,,trotzdem petri zu dem schönen aal !!!


----------



## GuidoOo (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

So, hab auch mal wieder einen kleinen Fangerfolg zu melden:
Mein Freund und ich waren letzte Nacht vom Boot  aus auf die schlangen los.
Resultat: Er 1 Aal von ca. 50cm und ich 2 Karpfen von 50 und 60 cm

mfg GuidoOo


----------



## Stefan6 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Unser Aaltag gestern: http://meeresangler-schwerin.de/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=Aalangeln-in-Hamburg  #h


----------



## Sargblei (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Unser Aaltag gestern: http://meeresangler-schwerin.de/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=Aalangeln-in-Hamburg  #h




Na dat sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. #6
Oder habt ihr immer den selben Aal für die Fotos einfach weitergegeben ? :q


----------



## G-hunter (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

schöne aale^^


----------



## matzisn (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Unser Aaltag gestern: http://meeresangler-schwerin.de/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=Aalangeln-in-Hamburg  #h


Moin Stefan 6, 

war beim Angeln noch von dem Schiffunglück (Tanker mit 120to ausgelaufenen Dieselöl) was zu merken? Ölfilm oder Geruch?

ISt ja erst einpaar Tage her.

Frage zur Angelstelle. Stören die Anlegemanöver der Fähre bzw. die Fahrgäste der Fähre beim Angeln. Ich arbeite dort in der Nähe und wollte eventuell dort auch einmal angeln. Das Wartehäuschen ist ja bei Regen ganz praktisch.


----------



## ~Michi~ (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ich habe am Wochenende auch meinen ersten "besseren" Aal gefangen, zumindest für meine Verhältnisse |supergri.
http://img301.*ih.us/img301/9646/aalrj6.jpg

Der Aal hatte 65cm bei ca. 500g meine anderen Aale liegen alle so um die 50cm. Muss dazu sagen ich hab dieses Jahr erst 4 Aale gefangen und letztes Jahr nur einen weil ich da erst das erste mal überhaupt auf Aal geangelt habe :m.

War übrigens beim Vereinsangeln wer Lust hat kann sich ja mal meine Story anschauen .

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2126447&postcount=319


----------



## Magdeburger (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hab dieses Jahr auch erst angefangen auf Aal zu angeln und in den letzten 2 Monaten auch schon einige schöne Schleicher aus der Elbe hier bei uns gezogen.

Sind neben vielen kleinen Schlänglern 18 Stück in die Truhe gewandert. Für den Anfang garnicht so schlecht.

http://img329.*ih.us/img329/5329/alim1028pe1.jpg

Gestern die erste Räuchertour fertig gemacht. Sie sind leider ein bischen zu heiß geworden, schmecken aber doch sehr gut. 

http://img255.*ih.us/img255/4871/alim1041pd3.jpg


----------



## Norge Fan (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Digges Petri,für Deine ersten Aale doch ganz ordentlich #6.    Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Stefan6 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



matzisn schrieb:


> Moin Stefan 6,
> 
> war beim Angeln noch von dem Schiffunglück (Tanker mit 120to ausgelaufenen Dieselöl) was zu merken? Ölfilm oder Geruch?
> 
> ...


Von dem Diesel ist weder was zusehen,noch zuriechen.Am Wochenende fahren da keine Fähren:m


----------



## ZanderKai (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin

konnte in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag auch einen recht schönen Aal landen.
Er hatte 79cm bei 700 gramm.


----------



## Hai2 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern! Mich treibt es heute abend auch wieder ans Wasser, mal sehen was heute geht ....


----------



## Zanderking91 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hab gestern Abend nach zwei Wocjen mal wieder nen Aal in meinem Vereinsteich gefangen.Er war 75 cm groß und hat 21:30 uhr auf Fisch gebissen(Schwnazstück einer Plötze)

Petri Heil an alle


----------



## Aalhunter33 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

#r ......schöne aale ! werde freitag auch mal los,bei uns soll es vereinzelt gewitter geben. mal schauen ob die schleicher mit ihrem a.... hochkommen in der nacht !?! 
                                  |wavey:


----------



## Sargblei (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Wo ich diese leckeren Räucheraale da gerade sehe ....*sabber*
Wie lange halten die sich eigentlich so geräuchert ?


----------



## Aalhunter33 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

bei mir werden die nicht alt-schmatz*
spaß muß sein !
ein paar tage kann man die ruhig eingewickelt liegen lassen,besser natürlich im kühlschrank,oder einfrieren für schlechte zeiten*.........


----------



## Sargblei (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> bei mir werden die nicht alt-schmatz*
> spaß muß sein !
> ein paar tage kann man die ruhig eingewickelt liegen lassen,besser natürlich im kühlschrank,oder einfrieren für schlechte zeiten*.........



Ahso danke.Wieder einfrieren nach dem Räuchern ? Dat wusste ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Grundangler85 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Im Kühlschrank gelagert halten sich geräucherte Aale sogar 2 - 3 Wochen ohne Probleme.


----------



## EmsLiga (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Gehe Do Nacht wieder auf Aal mit der Spezi Wurmerde ?
Damit entgeht dir kein Aal 
Werden das mit 2 Mann - 4 Ruten testen ( mehr sind bei uns nicht erlaubt )
Aktueller Bericht dann hier und auf EmsLiga.DE

Petri und KapitAAle
Robert


----------



## Hai2 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

So ich bin zurück und habe das erste mal dieses Jahr beim Nachtangeln abgeschneidert -.- . Dafür kann ich einen 52er von meinem Mitangler vermelden. Dieser Biss gegen halb eins auf einen halben Tauwurm.


----------



## Jens0883 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

War gestern auch los. Einen Fehlbiss auf Tauwurm. Dafür aber noch nen schönen Karpfen von 80 cm.


----------



## GuidoOo (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ich musste auchmal wieder raus^^
Resultat 1 aal von ca 50 cm und ne dicke schleie von 5,330 pfund...danach noch nen hammer biss, der mit nem abriss ändete....-->schnurfehler


----------



## pokerface (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hier ein Bericht von unserem Aalangelurlaub der letzten Woche!

Ich und Boardi paddily beschlossen eine Woche an den Süßen See zu fahren!Alles klar, kurz bei meiner Oma angerufen und wir konnten die Woche dort im Garten verbringen.
*Am 12.7* gegen 12uhr hat mich paddily abgeholt und wir fuhren erstmal zum Fischer am Kerner See um für ihn eine Wochenkarte zu holen!Als das geschehen war sind wir weiter Richtung Lüttchendorf wo wir unser Lager aufschlugen!
Nach dem Zeltaufbau und dem Angelrutencheck haben wir unseren Bollerwagen gepackt und sind losgefahren!
Gegen 14:30 waren unsere Ruten dann im Wasser und wir konnten uns zum ersten mal zur Ruhe setzen!
Schon gegen 15uhr gab es den ersten Biss!
Der erste Fisch war eine Güster!




Danach war erstmal eine Weile Ruhe bis dann gegen 18:20 der erste Aal dieses Trips hängen blieb!Er war 64cm groß!




Eine halbe Stunde später biss dann wieder eine Güster die jedoch fast gleichgroß war wie die Erste!
Gegen 21:30 hatte ich mich schon mit dem Gedanken abgefunden das ich keinen Aale mehr fange doch es kam wie es kommen musste und ich fing einen.Er hatte 62cm und ich musste ein wenig doller zu fassen da er sich nicht fotografieren wollte !




*Am 13.7* ging es schon um 5uhr los da wir dachten das es früh genau so gut beisst wie abends!Es war jedoch nicht so!
Der erste Fisch war ein Barsch von 25cm und kurz darauf biss noch einer bei paddily!








Danach trauten wir unseren Augen kaum als ein Zander uns an der Stippe guten Tag sagte!(er durfte danach auch gleich wieder schwimmen)




Wieder gegen 21:30uhr biss bei mir ein Aale von 63cm!




Eine halbe Stunde später rappelte es dann auch nochmal bei paddily und es kam ein ebenfalls 63cm großer Aal raus!




*Am 14.7* haben die Fische nur zaghaft gebissen und für uns sprangen nur kleine Rotaugen und Güster heraus die wir nicht nochmal fotografierten!
*Am 15.7* sind wir dann mal mit dem Boot raus.Am Anfang war der See ruhig und der Motor hatte keine Schwierigkeiten da kein Wind wehte doch nach dem Mittagessen wehte der Wind immer stärker und wir beschlossen uns trotz vieler Fische die wir auf dem Echolot gesehen hatten reinzufahren!Denn eine Stunde später fing es stark zu regnen an!An diesem Tag fingen wir auch wieder nur kleine Rotaugen und Güstern!
Ein Bild vom See+Boot^^




*Am 16.7* war für mich ein Pechschwarzer Tag denn ich konnte 3 schöne Bisse nicht verwerten.Im Gegensatz zu mir machte das paddily anders und fing 2 schöne Aale.
Der Erste war auch der größte mit 65cm der 2. hatte nur 62cm.Beide bissen auf Made/Bienenmade.Beide haben kurz nach 22:00uhr gebissen.








*Am 17.7* fingen wir einige der gezielt angefütterten Brassen!
An diesem Tag hätten wir eigentlich 7Aale fangen müssen bei mir gabs einen Fehlbiss auf Bienenmade/Made.Doch paddily trafs noch schlimmer und er hatte 2 Fehlbisse auf Made/Bienenmade und einen Fehlbiss auf Fischchen!
Ich fing 3 Aale mit Fischchen!Unter den Augen zweier aus dem Meeresteam Sachsen Anhalt nahmen wir noch schnell meine Aale aus und sind dann gefahren!
Der Erste hatte 62cm und biss gegen 20:15!




Der Zweite hatte 60cm und biss gegen 21:45!




Und der Dritte hatte 61cm und biss 22:15!




*Am 18.7* sind wir noch an einen in der Umgebung liegenden See gefahren und wollten ein paar Barsche ärgern doch daraus wurde leider nichts!Nach dem Mittagessen haben wir unser Zelt abgebaut und sind nach Hause gefahren!
Alles in allem war es eine schöne und erholsame Woche in der wir eigentlich mehr Aale hätten fangen müssen!
Aber egal mir hats gefallen und paddily auch das ist die Hauptsache!

mfg pokerface und paddily


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri schöne Fische und toller Bericht.


----------



## Dirk30 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hi,

ich war von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag an meinem Hausgewässer.
2 Aale, 73cm/590gr. und 76cm/820gr.
Der Erste Aal biss erst um 4.00 Uhr und der zweite um ca. 5.30 Uhr.

dann von Donnerstag auf Freitag.
1 Aal von 72cm/580gr. Ach dieser biss um ca. 4.00 Uhr. Den zweiten Biss konnte ich nicht verwerten, da der Aal das Vorfach durchbiss;+. Als Beifang noch eine Brasse von 64cm.

Seltsam ist nur, daß die Aale erst früh am Morgen bissen, anstatt am späten Abend bis in die Nacht herein.#c


----------



## T.Racer666 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo

Waren von Dienstag auf Mittwoch an der Lahn.

Gegen 1 Uhr bekam meine Frau einen Biss auf ihre Grundrute. Nach einem schönen und harten drill konnte wir dann einen Aal von 80 cm und einem Gewicht von 2 Pfund in den Kescher führen.

Da lacht meine Räuchertonne|supergri

Gruß T.


----------



## bennson (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ein Kollege ( Fly Fisher ) und ich waren gestern bis heute morgen  am Hitdorfer Hafen.

Unzählige Bisse
Er ein 24er Aal
Ich ein 50er Aal

Beim einholen hatte ich einen kleinen Zander dran. Er hatte den Wurmhaken ziemlich tief geschluckt. Nach einer NotOp hat er es leider nicht geschafft #c:c.  Mit maßigen Zandern hats leider nicht geklappt. Die Wollis sind glaub ich schneller am Köfi als die Zander #q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri zum 80er Aal


----------



## GuidoOo (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

das mit den späten aalbissen kann ich nur bestätigen...sieht bei uns im moment ähnlich aus...hab jetzt 5 aale nach 4 uhr gefangen...schon komisch...aber jedenfalls beißen sie! 
Petri


----------



## G-hunter (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

feine sache petri


----------



## Laracitus (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Moin, moin

kurz und knapp: War am 25/26.7.08 am Krakower See. Von 1.00 Uhr - 3.00 Uhr kamen dann die erhofften Bisse. Hatte einen 72iger Raubaal, sowie einen 62iger und 50iger Spitzmaul sicher landen können.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

_Ich habe meine aal saison im mai Begonne seit dem gehe ich jeden samstag mit meinen nachbarn bei uns an der weser angeln meine billanz bisher Habe ich 12 aale gefangen!!! ist zwar nicht die welt aber bei heutigen bedingungen ist das doch recht ordentlich.Gestern war ich auch mal los gewesen ausser ein bar zupfern hat sich nichts Getan .Ich glaube das nichts gebissen hat liegt am wetter umschwung. allen noch petri heil#6#6#6#6#6_


----------



## honeybee (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ich konnte gestern kurz vor 21Uhr einen knapp 80iger Breitkopf auf Tauwurmbündel fangen. Mein 1. Aal 2008 und dann gleich ein gscheiter....kann gerne so weiter gehen |bla:

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/5634/img0788tn1.jpg


----------



## Dirk30 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri zu deinem 1. Aal 2008 ! Und dann auch noch so einen ordentlichen. #6
Weiter so.


----------



## Hai2 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ich bin auch wieder aus hessen da und von da gibts nen schönen 75er aal zu vermelden sonst nur kleinzeug...


----------



## Benefitz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Auch von mir Petri!!!!  Bin eben von nem kurz Ansitz mit zwei Kollegen gekommen. Jeder ein Aal von 45 bis 57cm keine Riesen aber gut für den Räucherofen. Morgen wollen wir dann noch mal länger Ansitzen werde nartürlich übermorgen berichten wie es gelaufen ist 
P etri Benny


----------



## Fury87 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

War gestern mit einem Kumpel am D-E-K Auf Aal, ist auch Super gelaufen, ich konnte 3 Aale fangen und mein kumpel 1 Aal, haben 3 Aale wieder zurück gesetzt! Die waren zwischen 60 - 40 cm!


----------



## börnie (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ahoi Männers !

Nach über 2 Wochen Abstinenz (wegen Angelurlaub|supergri) gestern mal wieder los zum D-E-K.
Insgesamt hat es 4 Aale gebracht. Zwei Ü60er, ein Ü70er und der dicke hat 87cm.....

Gruss
Börnie

http://img292.*ih.us/img292/2758/4808aaledsc00115ki7.th.jpg


----------



## GuidoOo (5. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri an alle fänger!
Ich hab auch noch einen aal von 69cm zu vermelden, der mir beim letzten ansitz ans band ging!

Heute gehts wieder los, obwohl ich mir bei dem wetter nicht sehr große hoffnungen mache|gr:


----------



## Manni@rotauge (5. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

naja dann kommt meiner auch dabei :
1 X 66er Aal
 Auf den eigentlich für karpfen gedachten Wurm.
Gewässer: Alter rheinarm


----------



## Elbeaalmeister (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein Petri an alle Fänger
War gestern mit meinem Kumpel an der Elbe bei Dömitz . Er hat 1 Wels von 95cm und 3 Aale ( 87,81und74cm) und ich hatte 4 Aale ( 94,82,72und70cm) natürlich hatten wir auch noch einige kleie an der Angel aber die gehen gleich zurück ins Wasser.

werde Freitag wieder an der Elbe sein und auf Wels versuchen , mal sehen was geht


----------



## Ronacts (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo
Ich war am Montag wieder meine Angelzeit 22 bis 24 Uhr draußen.
Fangen konnte ich 2 Aale 60 und 62.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Veit (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Angelopa Dietmar, sein Kumpel Wilfried und ich waren vorhin an der Saale Ansitzangeln auf Aal, doch die Schleicher liefen nicht wirklich. Ich hatte in der Abenddämmerung allerdings auf Köderfisch zwei gute Bisse, konnte aber leider keinen davon verwerten. Beim ersten war der Kopf des Köfis ab, der zweite zog rasant Schnur vom Freilauf, doch an die Köderukelei blieb augenscheinlich unversehrt. Tja, wer weiß, was es war.... #c
Danach ging auf Köfi garnix mehr und auch die Bisse auf Tauwurm hielten sich in Grenzen. Angelopa Dietmar hatte einen, bei dem es zwar mächtig zupfte, aber trotzdem blieb der Verursacher nicht hängen. Wilfried fing eine Güster. Tja und ich hab ein Aal gezogen und somit ein totales Aalschneiderjahr für mich dann doch noch verhindern können. :g Leider nur ein schätzungsweise 40 cm langer Schnürsenkel.  Wir haben aus dem gegebenen Grund dann auch mal ein Erinnungsfoto des Riesen gemacht. Ich befürchte, es wird mein einziger in diesem Jahr bleiben, da ich außer zum AB-Treffen am 16. August wahrscheinlich keine Ansitze mehr machen werde.


----------



## schadstoff (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri zu dem Monsteraal


----------



## theundertaker (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Eine Frage hätte ich mal eben:

Will am Samstag Abend an nem Kanal in Holland Nachtangeln und vielleicht auch mal nen Aal erwischen....kann ich den Tauwurm auf nen Barschhaken aufziehen oder ist der zu breit für das Fischen auf Aal? Ich habe auch noch schlanke Aalhaken, sind die besser geeignet?

Gruß
Thomas

Petri zu dem Aal VEIT....
Der Wobbler, den du mir mal gesagt hattest, hat mir nach dem dritten Wurf n Minihecht gebracht und sonst habe ich nie auf Wobbler irgend n Fisch gefangen XD Danke für die Empfehlung...ist zwar teuer, aber scheint auch fängig zu sein...(hab den bis jetzt nur einmal kurz getestet...aber saugut das Teil)


----------



## Ronacts (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo
Also ich nehme immer Aalhaken Größe 6 und ziehe einen halben Tauwurm halb auf und lasse etwa auf der Hälfte die Spitze rausschauen, habe früher größere Haken (Größe 2) genommen,da habe ich nicht sovile Bisse verwerten können

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Sargblei (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

So , ich komme gerade von einem kurzen Ansitz an der Weser wieder.Hatte mich eigentlich auf Aal eingestellt. 
Hatte mir es gerade mit Hund schön gemütlich gemacht ... beide Ruten .. beide Glocken Doppelbiss. |bigeyes
Linke Rute hatte ich die Bremse zu , die flog dann auch auch dem Ständer und zog Richtung Wasser.Hab die Rute gerade noch erwischt , Anschlag sass ...... kam mit allerdings beim eindrillen schon gar nich Aalverdächtig vor.Tja und was kam da aus dem Wasser ... auf 4er Aalhaken ..... ne 39 er Rotfeder. |rolleyes
Zur nächsten Rute gehechtet ... Anschlag sass ...... konnte ich an Land ziehen wie einen nassen Sack.Ne 45 er Brasse. |rolleyes

Danach kam dann auch nix mehr.Soviel zum Thema Aal bei mir.


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hey Leutz,

wir waren von Samstag auf Sonntag in Holland nachtangeln und konnten trotz seltenem Auftreten von Aalen 3 kleinere landen (54-55 cm).

Danke für den Tipp Ronacts.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Elbeaalmeister (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri
War Freitag wieder an der Elbe , eigendlich zum Welsangeln . Mit Wels lief aber nichts , aber Aal ging ganz gut .Kumpel der mit war hatte 5 gute ( 90 - 56 cm ) und ich 3 der Größte hatte 1270 gr.und die andern beiden einer 720 gr. und einer 430 gr. . Und eine 
Menge an Zwerge die wieder zurück gewandert sind.

bis demnächst


----------



## GiantKiller (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

gestern nacht gabs trotz vollmond 2 aale.


----------



## EmsLiga (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

jup bei mir genauso - 2 Stk. bei Vollmond :g


----------



## Elbeaalmeister (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

War am 16.8. wieder mit meinem Kumpel Kay an der Elbe zum Aalangeln ,eines sei gesagt die Wollhandk. werden auch immer schlimmer ( ich glaube die haben uns schon erwartet ) . Obwohl wir die Köder ca 30 cm über Grund anbieten finden sie die jetzt auch schon . Aber trotz allem einige gute Aale gefangen : Kay 5 Stück ( 48 - 73 cm )
und ich 6 Stück ( 49 - 82 cm ) und das in der Zeit 20 bis 1 Uhr bei Vollmond .


----------



## Elbeaalmeister (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo
war am 23.08.wieder an der Elbe das Wetter war nicht so besonders , aber der Aal lief
um so besser . Wir haben mit 2 Mann 29 gut maßige Aale gefangen und 2 Welse ( 92 und 98 cm ) aber es mußten nur 8 Aal sterben ( schöne 500 gr.Aale zum räuchern ) die anderen sind wieder in der Elbe und suchen andere Angler .


----------



## Koalano1 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*



Elbeaalmeister schrieb:


> Hallo
> war am 23.08.wieder an der Elbe das Wetter war nicht so besonders , aber der Aal lief
> um so besser . Wir haben mit 2 Mann 29 gut maßige Aale gefangen und 2 Welse ( 92 und 98 cm ) aber es mußten nur 8 Aal sterben ( schöne 500 gr.Aale zum räuchern ) die anderen sind wieder in der Elbe und suchen andere Angler .


 
petri!!
29 aale|bigeyes|bigeyes
das ist heftig!! und dann noch zwei gute welse
besser kanns doch nicht laufen!


----------



## EmsLiga (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

29 aale mit 2 Mann  -HAMMA :m
Ich muss mit meinem Kumpel zur Elbe - schnellstens


----------



## Aalhunter33 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

.....kann man die elbe nicht bis hannover umleiten ? :vik:


----------



## Veit (1. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ich hab heute abend die viel beanspruchte Spinnrute mal stehen lassen und stattdessen die schon leicht verstaubten Grundruten mal aus dem Keller geholt. Gemeinsam mit Angelopa Dietmar war aufgrund der günstigen Wetterbedingungen nochmal ein Aalansitz an der Saale angesagt. Zunächst tat sich garnichts, was Dietmar zum Schwarzmalen veranlasste, vonwegen wir würden wie bei fast allen Aalansitzen in diesem Jahr nichts fangen. Genau in diesem Moment klingelte es an einer meiner beiden Ruten heftig und der Anhieb stieß auf starken Widerstand. Nach einer bislang völlig verkorksten Aalsaison (einen Schnürsenkel gefangen), gelang es mir einen prächtigen 82er Blankaal aus dem Wasser zu heben. Hab mich wirklich riesig drüber gefreut, dieses Jahr doch noch einen solch schönen Schleicher verhaften zu können. 




Kurz darauf noch ein Biss bei mir, auch den konnte ich verwerten, diesmal war es aber nur eine halbstarke Barbe. 
Etwa eine halbe Stunde später bekam dann auch Angelopa Dietmar einen sehr kräftigen Biss auf Tauwurm. Nachdem sich der Aal kurz nach dem Anschlagen am Grund festgesetzt hatte, bekam der Veteran ihn zum Glück wieder frei und auch an Land. Mit 63 cm kein Riese, aber allemal schön für die Räuchertonne und im Übrigen auch für Dietmar der erste maßige Schlängler in diesem Jahr. 




Weitere Bisse hatten wir zwar nicht mehr, trotzdem wars ein echt schöner Aalabend. :vik:


----------



## Hai2 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri Veit schönes Tier! Am 13. gehts loooos... ma gucken was da an Schlänglern überlistet werden kann...


----------



## LeNNoXX (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

petri zu den schönen aalen

Ich hab dieses Jahr  bisher noch nicht viel Glück gehabt:c
Aber  vor ein paar tagen  hab ich  zum Glück noch einen Aal gefangen.
69cm und 750gr.
Gebissen hat er auf tauwurm und um kurz vor 11.
Der Biss war echt toll.
Leider war das Gebiet mit Brassen "verseucht" und es bissen nur noch die und keine Aale mehr:-(

Trotzdem eine tolle Nacht=)


----------



## GuidoOo (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

petri veit und lenni...
ja ist schon nen bissel doof wenn der mitangler(ich) 5 aale fängt...und man selber keinen xD...aber auch sowas kommt vor...ich kann mich nicht beklagen...durchschnitllich hab ich mehr aale gefangen, als das ich los war...ich glaube 13 mal los und 16 gefangen oder so...


----------



## astra-g-16v (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

ich war dieses jahr 12 mal aal angeln und 55 aale gefangen,
ist mein erstes angeljahr hab mein angelschein erst letzten herbst gemacht nächstes jahr werden bestimmt weniger dieses jahr war richtig geil aufs angeln, wer weiss was nächstes jahr kommt.

MfG


----------



## lsski (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo Gemeinde

Letzte Woche Samstag war ja so´n komischer Tag. #q
Die Fische haben sich alle anders verhalten. #d
So das ich beim Karpfen Angeln einen 91 Aal um 17:00 fangen konnte auf Hailbut Boili !!! ;+
Die Dinger sind für Karpfen nicht schlecht :q aber für Aal !!??
Aal am Haar ! das ist die neuste Masche, kann ich nur entpfehlen!!
|kopfkrat und als Beifang dann Karpfen.
LG Jeff

:m http://img527.*ih.us/img527/4559/aal20080830ak2.th.png


----------



## danmarkhuse (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hi!

Wie handhabt ihr das? Kehrt ihr nach einer erfolgreichen Aalnacht das nächste mal wieder an die selbe Stelle zurück(weil dort weiterhin mit gleich viel guten Bissen zurechnen ist), oder angelt ihr die nächsten Male danach an anderen Stellen bevor ihr wieder an eueren TOP Aal Platz zurückkehrt!?

Gruß Danmarkhuse


----------



## GuidoOo (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

also ich angel immer an 2 stellen...aber auch oft mehrere mal hintereinander...ich meine einmal in der woche..dass macht ja nicht viel aus...ich angel nur an 2 stellen weil die eine aufm see liegt und man das fischen bei falschen wind vergessen kann, dann geh ich in den fluss den ich so oder so durchqueren muss^^


----------



## Benefitz (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

damit sich hier auch mal wieder was tut melde ich ne mittlere kampfmaschiene zu melden, nämlich einen 53cm aal der gekämpft hat,es ist doch immer wieder unglaublich was der aal im drill für kräfte mobilisiren kann,er hat nach drei Erfolglosen Nächten den Bann Gebrochen!


----------



## FrankL80 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

konnte heute morgen auch einen aal fangen....
62cm an der stellfischrute auf ein 9cm rotauge.
leider keinen hecht wo ich eigentlich drauf aus war
fangzeit war ca. 8:35uhr


----------



## Ronacts (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

was meint ihr- ich wollte heute ABend nochmal los- geht noch was?
Ist ja relativ mild im Moment.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

probieren geht über studieren! Ich für mich hab die Aalsaison abgeschlossen, angele jedoch auch in der Ostsee auf Aal!


----------



## John Doe12 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Schon ein paar Tage her aber egal.war am 08.11.08

Hallo

Gestern morgen war ich ja mit Gufi unterwegs und konnte den Barsch verhaften.

Auf dem Rückweg fuhr ich bei Holger vorbei und fragte,ob wir nicht Aalangeln gehen sollen,da wir das eh vorhatten nächste Woche.

Ja war die Antwort,also schnell ein paar Würmer besorgt und um 15.00 Uhr war ich wieder bei ihm.

Gegen 16.00 Uhr hatten wir unsere Ruten bestückt und es konnte losgehen.

Im Vorfeld muß ich sagen das meine Erwartungshaltung eher niedrig war,ich dachte einen Aal werden wir vielleicht fangen,aber das wird es auch gewesen sein,schließlich haben wir November,allerdings mit Temperaturen wie Ende März,Anfang April.

Um 16.30 ging es auch schon los mit dem ersten Biss bei Holger und der erste Aal kam an Land,ein schöner Brataal.den man evtl. auch räuchern kann.
In den 5h Angelzeit hatte ich bestimmt 20 - 30 Bisse,natürlich viel Kleinkram dabei und Weißfische,aber das war schon super.
Das ging so weiter,Biss auf Biss,teilweise an 4 Ruten gleichzeitig,sowas hab ich dieses Jahr im Sommer selten erlebt,wohlgemerkt,es ist immernoch November

Wir angelten bis 21.30 Uhr und packten dann ein,da die Bisse auch nachließen.
Gefangen haben wir 13 Aale von denen wir 7 mitgenommen,ich hatte einen schönen dabei von 500-600 Gramm und 2 "normale",Holger auch einen schönen von 250 Gramm und 3 "normale" ,die anderen,sind aus Mangel an Größe wieder entkommen.
Tja sowas haben wir sicher nicht erwartet und wir sind seit langem, mal wieder zufrieden vom Aalangeln zurück gekehrt.

Da hatte ich bedeutend schlechtere Abende im Sommer,wobei ich durch die OP Ende Mai auch 4 Wochen nicht da angeln konnte wo ich wollte,bzw.garnicht angeln war.

Noch ein paar Bilder,sonst glaubt das eh keiner

Hier mal meine 3 Aale,66,49 und 47 cm.







Und Holgers 4 Aale,einer knapp 60 die anderen über 50cm.






Naja das war dann das letzte Mal Aalangeln dieses Jahr,nun werd ich mich ganz den Zandern widmen,denn da fehlen mir noch ein paar 70+ Fische.

Petri

Martin


----------



## GuidoOo (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri Martin...also das hätte ich jetzt nciht gedacht =)

Wart ihr am Fluss oder am See angeln?

Für mich wars das auch SO GUT WIE für die Aalsaison 2008...
ABER ich hoffe ja auf ein paar richtig große Aale über 80cm beim Aalquappenangeln, da der Fischer im Winter auch immernoch gut Aal fängt...aber halt nur die großen...
auf das es geschehe^^


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir!
Da bekommt man ja richtig lust auf eine Nachtsession!


----------



## John Doe12 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Ist ein Kanal der in den Hafen führt,haben es heute auch noch probiert,Würmer und Tebos verangeln.

4 Aale konnten wir noch erwischen und ein Butt,davon dürfen 2 mit zum räuchern.

Deutlich weniger Bisse heute und mehr Wollhandkrabben,aber sonst ein netter lauer Abend,mitte November.

Das wars jetzt auch für mich mit Aal dieses Jahr,widme mich jetzt wieder den Raubfischen.

Martin


----------



## Dirk30 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Wie tief stehen zur Zeit die Aale ?
Pose oder auf Grund ?
Tauwurm oder Dendrobena ?


----------



## John Doe12 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2008*

Hallo

Wir haben alle Aale auf Grund gefangen in ca. 3 - 5m Wassertiefe.

Von den 17 Aalen,die letzten Tage,haben 15 auf halben Tauwurm und 2 auf Tebo gebissen.

Martin


----------

